# The Pacers Playoff Race Thread



## RP McMurphy

A season that began with Pacers fans thinking about a championship took a turn for the worse on November 19, 2004 at the Palace of Auburn Hills. When the dust settled, Indiana's best player was gone for the season and two other starters were out for over 25 games. To make things worse, those were weren't suspended were most likely injured. At the All-Star break, no Indiana starter had missed fewer than 14 games. But even with everyone except Ron Artest back in the lineup, the Pacers continued to struggle to play more than .500 basketball.

The All-Star break is over and so is the time for excuses. Making the playoffs with a seed as high as sixth is a realistic goal, and we pretty much know which teams are our competition if we want to make the playoffs.














































Six teams fighting for three playoff spots. I'll update this thread every night for the rest of the season that at least one of these teams has a game. Feel free to use this thread to discuss who you think is in and who is out.

Eastern Conference Standings


----------



## Turkish Delight

Well a big win for Indiana tonight, combined with a big loss for New Jersey.
Things are looking good already.
I have high expectations for the rest of the season.


----------



## HKF

Good thread. Bout time you posted something in here. I think the chance to rejuvenate the team with the all-star break could do some good.


----------



## Pacers Fan

I guess this post doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Tuesday, February 22, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (27-27)
6. Chicago (27-23)
7. Orlando (28-25)
8. Indiana (26-26)
9. Philadelphia (26-27)
10. New Jersey (23-31)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Pacers 108 - Magic 84
*Scoring leaders:* Jermaine O'Neal (Pacers) 20 points; Jameer Nelson (Magic) 15 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jeff Foster (Pacers) 11 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jamaal Tinsley (Pacers) 6 assists; Doug Christie, Grant Hill (Magic) 3 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 100 - Nets 82
*Scoring leaders:* Jalen Rose (Raptors) 30 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 12 rebounds; Jason Collins (Nets) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 6 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 8 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Heat 101 - Bulls 105 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 21 points; Ben Gordon (Bulls) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Udonis Haslem, Eddie Jones (Heat) 9 rebounds; Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 11 assists; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 7 assists.

HEAT BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 95 - Lakers 104
*Scoring leaders:* Ricky Davis, Paul Pierce (Celtics) 25 points; Kobe Bryant, Lamar Odom (Lakers) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 7 rebounds; Chris Mihm (Lakers) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 5 assists; Luke Walton (Lakers) 7 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||LAKERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Pacers Fan

This is awesome RP, thanks for doing it!


----------



## StephenJackson

I really think that this team has finally come together. I want to see us go on a good winning streak here, and climb up the east latter a bit. I still believe.


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson said:


> I really think that this team has finally come together. I want to see us go on a good winning streak here, and climb up the east latter a bit. I still believe.


The W against the Magic was great, but we have to realize that that's how we need to be playing every night to be able to keep up with the Cavs, Pistons, and Heat.


----------



## naptownpimp

this is an excellent thread 

sticky it por favor


----------



## StephenJackson

The win tonight in OT brought us over .500 with a four game winning streak.....


HOWEVER...it is reported that CWebb just got traded to the sixers....him and AI are going to threaten the bottom portion of the East playoff seeds...so we are really going to have to keep it in gear to keep pace in the seeds with what I see as being a very, very strong sixer team.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Wednesday, February 23, 2005*

With the run the Milwaukee Bucks have been making in February, it's time to start paying attention to them.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (27-28)
6. Chicago (27-24)
7. Orlando (28-25)
8. Indiana (27-26)
9. Philadelphia (26-27)
10. Milwaukee (22-30)
11. New Jersey (23-32)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Bulls 91 - Cavaliers 100
*Scoring leaders:* Ben Gordon (Bulls) 21 points; Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 7 rebounds; Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 6 assists; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 11 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Heat 91 - Pacers 93 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 38 points; Jermaine O'Neal (Pacers) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Udonis Haslem (Heat) 18 rebounds; Jermaine O'Neal (Pacers) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 8 assists; Jamaal Tinsley (Pacers) 6 assists.

HEAT BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 81 - Bucks 100
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 26 points; Desmond Mason (Bucks) 15 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Collins (Nets) 11 rebounds; Zaza Pachulia (Bucks) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 7 assists; Mike James (Bucks) 7 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 86 - Nuggets 107
*Scoring leaders:* Delonte West (Celtics) 17 points; Andre Miller (Nuggets) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tony Allen (Celtics) 9 rebounds; Kenyon Martin (Nuggets) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Ricky Davis (Celtics) 6 assists; Carmelo Anthony, Andre Miller (Nuggets) 6 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||NUGGETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## HKF

*Re: Wednesday, February 23, 2005*



RP McMurphy said:


> With the run the Milwaukee Bucks have been making in February, it's time to start paying attention to them.
> 
> *CURRENT STANDINGS
> 3. Boston (27-28)
> 6. Chicago (27-24)
> 7. Orlando (28-25)
> 8. Indiana (27-26)
> 9. Philadelphia (26-27)
> 10. Milwaukee (22-30)
> 11. New Jersey (23-32)
> 
> TONIGHT'S GAMES*


The Bucks have won 5 out of their last 7 games and continue to creep up and up. If they can move Van Horn for something or continue to stay healthy, they can make a run at that 8th seed. Boston and Orlando need to be real careful, as Philly and Indiana look poised to make a move. The Bulls are going to have a lot of road games coming up as well.

How interesting the playoff races have become in the NBA.


----------



## RP McMurphy

Yes this season has been great. It's more wide open than any season since 1995. Also, consider that Jason Kidd was the second guard on the All-NBA team last year and this year, the level that Bryant, McGrady, Allen, Nash, Iverson are playing at, any one of them would have beaten him out for that spot if they'd played this well last year. It goes to show that what you've been saying about the talent level in the league being on the rise, is basically true.

On the Bucks, they've won seven of ten, but only two of those ten games were against teams with above .500 records (which they lost both). I still think they're not that good and they have a much tougher schedule coming up. The way Boston and Orlando are playing, one of the two will get the 8th seed and the other will miss the playoffs, because Indiana and Philly are about to pass them.


----------



## HKF

RP McMurphy said:


> Yes this season has been great. It's more wide open than any season since 1995. Also, consider that Jason Kidd was the second guard on the All-NBA team last year and this year, the level that Bryant, McGrady, Allen, Nash, Iverson are playing at, any one of them would have beaten him out for that spot if they'd played this well last year. It goes to show that what you've been saying about the talent level in the league being on the rise, is basically true.
> 
> On the Bucks, they've won seven of ten, but only two of those ten games were against teams with above .500 records (which they lost both). I still think they're not that good and they have a much tougher schedule coming up. The way Boston and Orlando are playing, one of the two will get the 8th seed and the other will miss the playoffs, because Indiana and Philly are about to pass them.


Milwaukee has lost a ton of close games though and been decimated by injuries. The scheduling quirk to give them a softer schedule has helped and while they may not make the playoffs, I think they can play spoiler. I mean this is the team that lost I think 7-8 games by 5 points or less. Two on last second shots off the top of my head (Sacramento and Orlando).


----------



## Pacers Fan

Last night was great for us, the Bulls, Celtics, and Nets lost. The Cavs winning was bad, but we need to focus on other teams before them.


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers Fan said:


> Last night was great for us, the Bulls, Celtics, and Nets lost. The Cavs winning was bad, but we need to focus on other teams before them.


And plus the Cavs beat the Bulls, and right now we need to focus on the Bulls first.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Well with Webber, Philly is pretty much a lock for the playoffs.
Boston also has been active, acquiring Walker, so it will be intresting to see if he helps Boston get into to the playoffs.
It's going to be harder for the Pacers to get in no doubt, but I still remain confident that we'll pull through.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Thursday, February 24, 2005*

The trade deadline was today, and Philadelphia went and got Chris Webber while Boston traded for Antoine Walker. It remains to be seen how much the trades will help these teams (my guess: not much) but with both of them coming off of blowout losses, the Pacers have gained a little breathing room.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (27-28)
6. Chicago (27-24)
7. Orlando (28-25)
8. Indiana (27-26)
9. Philadelphia (26-28)
10. Milwaukee (22-30)
11. New Jersey (23-32)

TONIGHT'S GAME*
















*Final:* 76ers 101 - Knicks 113
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 29 points; Tim Thomas (Knicks) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 15 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 8 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 12 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Turkish Delight

I don't know how the Knicks managed to win, but that's got to be a bonus.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Friday, February 25, 2005*

Another game, another huge win. This team is playing so well I can't believe it. If we gain another game or two in the standings I'll start keeping track of Washington and Cleveland instead of New Jersey, Toronto, and Milwaukee, but for now I'll just leave it like this. 

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (28-28)
6. Chicago (28-24)
7. Orlando (28-25)
8. Indiana (28-26)
9. Philadelphia (26-28)
10. New Jersey (24-32)
11. Toronto (23-32)
12. Milwaukee (22-31)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Bobcats 86 - Nets 93
*Scoring leaders:* Gerald Wallace (Bobcats) 23 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 10 rebounds; Jason Collins (Nets) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 12 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 9 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 82 - Pacers 106
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 21 points; Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 15 rebounds; Jermaine O'Neal, Scot Pollard (Pacers) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Eric Snow (Cavaliers) 8 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 7 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 90 - Bulls 97
*Scoring leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 36 points; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 10 rebounds; Antonio Davis (Bulls) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 7 assists; Chris Duhon (Bulls) 8 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP

















*Final:* Raptors 106 - Bucks 102
*Scoring leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 27 points; Maurice Williams (Bucks) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh, Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 8 rebounds; Joe Smith (Bucks) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 7 assists; Maurice Williams (Bucks) 7 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP[/QUOTE]
















*Final:* Celtics 109 - Jazz 102
*Scoring leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 24 points; Andrei Kirilenko (Jazz) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 10 rebounds; Matt Harpring (Jazz) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Marcus Banks, Raef LaFrentz, Delonte West (Celtics) 3 assists; Howard Eisley (Jazz) 5 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Pacers Fan

Tonight was huge, but unfortunately Boston won. Chicago vs Washington was kind of a win-win situation, but this puts Chicago and Washington closer together, with us still near the bottom.


----------



## rock747

When do we play chicago we haven't seen them all year yet, have we?


----------



## Pacers Fan

rock747 said:


> When do we play chicago we haven't seen them all year yet, have we?


November 6th 

December 18th 

Our last meetings are on March 26th and April 20th. By the time March 26th comes, I hope we have around a 3 game lead over the Bulls.


----------



## rock747

Pacers Fan said:


> November 6th
> 
> December 18th
> 
> Our last meetings are on March 26th and April 20th. By the time March 26th comes, I hope we have around a 3 game lead over the Bulls.


Thats odd i couldn't recall either of em. Yeah eventually i beleive we will pull ahead of them.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Saturday, February 26, 2005*

Losses by Orlando and Philadelphia gave the Pacers a golden opportunity to move up in the standings, but they blew it with a loss to the terrible Knicks. Even though it was their fourth game in five days, this is a game that a good team would have won. With our next six games against Western Conference teams, we'd better hope that the Magic, the 76ers and the Celtics continue to suck, or we could find ourselves on the outside looking in again.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (28-28)
6. Chicago (29-24)
7. Orlando (28-26)
8. Indiana (28-27)
9. Philadelphia (26-29)
10. New Jersey (24-32)
11. Toronto (23-32)
12. Milwaukee (22-31)
13. New York (23-33)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Magic 98 - Heat 101
*Scoring leaders:* Grant Hill (Magic) 28 points; Dwyane Wade (Heat) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kelvin Cato (Magic) 10 rebounds; Michael Doleac, Udonis Haslem (Heat) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jameer Nelson (Magic) 7 assists; Damon Jones (Heat) 5 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||HEAT BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bulls 94 - Bobcats 90
*Scoring leaders:* Antonio Davis (Bulls) 20 points; Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Othella Harrington (Bulls) 9 rebounds; Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 5 assists; Jason Hart (Bobcats) 5 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Kings 101 - 76ers 99
*Scoring leaders:* Mike Bibby (Kings) 19 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kenny Thomas (Kings) 10 rebounds; Samuel Dalembert, Chris Webber (76ers) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Mike Bibby (Kings) 8 rebounds; Allen Iverson (76ers) 14 assists.

KINGS BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP

















*Final:* Pacers 79 - Knicks 90
*Scoring leaders:* Jermaine O'Neal (Pacers) 24 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jermaine O'Neal (Pacers) 9 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 4 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 5 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Pacers Fan

We were very lucky that Orlando and Philly also lost. If both had won, along with Chicago, that would've put us back further. We're still 2 1/2 ahead of Philly, and 2 behind Orlando, so we're okay.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

*Re: Saturday, February 26, 2005*

It was horrible to watch how we played @knicks..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pacers Fan said:


> We were very lucky that Orlando and Philly also lost. If both had won, along with Chicago, that would've put us back further. We're still 2 1/2 ahead of Philly, and 2 behind Orlando, so we're okay.


That's exactly what I was just about to say.
I wish we could have taken advantage of that.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Saturday, February 26, 2005*



Jermaniac Fan said:


> It was horrible to watch how we played @knicks..


We played great in the 1st quarter, but after that, it looked like watching a Pacers team from before the break.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Well the guys got a couple of days to rest now.
Hopefully they will be refreshed for that big game on Tuesday.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Turkish Delight said:


> Well the guys got a couple of days to rest now.
> Hopefully they will be refreshed for that big game on Tuesday.


A game against the Sonics isn't as big as a game against Cleveland, Orlando, Chicago, Boston, or Sixers. A win against one of those teams gives us one game, but at the same time moves them down one. Seattle has nothing to do with us making the playoffs, but, with rest, I can see us stealing the game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pacers Fan said:


> A game against the Sonics isn't as big as a game against Cleveland, Orlando, Chicago, Boston, or Sixers. A win against one of those teams gives us one game, but at the same time moves them down one. Seattle has nothing to do with us making the playoffs, but, with rest, I can see us stealing the game.


Sure it does. 
This is one of our tougher games, it can be a big confidence booster.
If we beat Seattle and Philly loses to Milwakee, it's the same thing if we beat Philly head to head.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Turkish Delight said:


> Sure it does.
> This is one of our tougher games, it can be a big confidence booster.
> If we beat Seattle and Philly loses to Milwakee, it's the same thing if we beat Philly head to head.


I really doubt Philly loses to Milwaukee. Beating Seattle could turn out negative, and have us believe that we're so much better than we don't need to give much effort, which we've done multiple times this year.


----------



## Turkish Delight

We are now tied in 7th aren't we?


----------



## StephenJackson

Well, we have the same record as Orlando for 7th place, but the ESPN Playoff standings has them in 7th and us at 8th.


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson said:


> Well, we have the same record as Orlando for 7th place, but the ESPN Playoff standings has them in 7th and us at 8th.


Didn't the Magic win 2 of the 3 games this year, giving them the tiebreaker?


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers Fan said:


> Didn't the Magic win 2 of the 3 games this year, giving them the tiebreaker?


Yeah, I'm assuming that is why we are currently in 8th. We can't stay here though, we've really got to to pick it up.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Sunday, February 27, 2005*

A loss by Orlando drops them into a tie with us. They have the tiebreaker, but we play them again in the second-to-last game of the season. That could potentially be a big game.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (29-28)
4. Cleveland (31-23)
5. Washington (31-24)
6. Chicago (29-24)
7. Orlando (28-27)
8. Indiana (28-27)
9. Philadelphia (26-29)
10. New Jersey (25-32)
11. Toronto (24-32)
12. Milwaukee (23-31)
13. New York (23-33)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Lakers 102 - Raptors 108
*Scoring leaders:* Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 31 points; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kobe Bryant, Lamar Odom (Lakers) 8 rebounds; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 8 assists; Milt Palacio (Raptors) 7 assists.

LAKERS BOARD THREAD||RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 98 - Nets 104
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 28 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 34 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 18 rebounds; Vince Carter (Nets) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 7 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 12 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Sonics 73 - Bucks 99
*Scoring leaders:* Ray Allen (Sonics) 16 points; Michael Redd (Bucks) 35 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Reggie Evans (Sonics) 12 rebounds; Desmond Mason (Bucks) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Luke Ridnour (Sonics) 3 assists; Maurice Williams (Bucks) 10 assists.

SONICS BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP[/QUOTE]
















*Final:* Kings 110 - Wizards 108
*Scoring leaders:* Mike Bibby (Kings) 38 points; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 43 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kenny Thomas (Kings) 12 rebounds; Kwame Brown (Wizards) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Mike Bibby (Kings) 7 assists; Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 7 assists.

KINGS BOARD THREAD||WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Heat 112 - Magic 103
*Scoring leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 28 points; Grant Hill (Magic) 34 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Udonis Haslem (Heat) 12 rebounds; Jameer Nelson (Magic) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 11 assists; Steve Francis (Magic) 7 assists.

HEAT BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 120 - Suns 113 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 33 points; Amare Stoudemire (Suns) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 13 rebounds; Shawn Marion (Suns) 20 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 6 assists; Quentin Richardson (Suns) 6 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||SUNS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Monday, February 28, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (29-28)
4. Washington (31-24)
5. Cleveland (31-24)
6. Chicago (29-24)
7. Orlando (28-27)
8. Indiana (28-27)
9. Philadelphia (26-29)
10. New Jersey (25-32)
11. Toronto (24-32)
12. Milwaukee (23-31)
13. New York (24-33)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Spurs 94 - Cavaliers 92
*Scoring leaders:* Tim Duncan (Spurs) 20 points; Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tim Duncan (Spurs) 11 rebounds; Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tony Parker (Spurs) 10 assists; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 7 assists.

SPURS BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Lakers 115 - Knicks 117 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 30 points; Tim Thomas (Knicks) 35 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Lamar Odom (Lakers) 15 rebounds; Michael Sweetney, Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 8 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 12 assists.

LAKERS BOARD THREAD||KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Tuesday, March 1, 2005*

Our lead for the last playoff spot is down to a precarious one game after a loss and a Philadelphia win. Fortunately, none of the next five teams we play is very good, even though they're all in the West.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (29-28)
4. Washington (31-24)
5. Cleveland (31-24)
6. Chicago (29-25)
7. Orlando (28-27)
8. Indiana (28-28)
9. Philadelphia (27-29)
10. New Jersey (25-32)
11. Toronto (24-32)
12. New York (24-33)
13. Milwaukee (23-32)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Sonics 101 - Pacers 93
*Scoring leaders:* Rashard Lewis (Sonics) 30 points; Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Reggie Evans (Sonics) 12 rebounds; Jermaine O'Neal (Pacers) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Antonio Daniels, Luke Ridnour (Sonics) 4 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 5 assists.

SONICS BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 118 - Bucks 111
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 48 points; Michael Redd (Bucks) 35 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 8 rebounds; Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 8 assists; Maurice Williams (Bucks) 9 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Rockets 119 - Bulls 89
*Scoring leaders:* Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 32 points; Eddy Curry (Bulls) 17 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Clarence Weatherspoon (Rockets) 7 rebounds; Othella Harrington (Bulls) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 7 assists; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 5 assists.

ROCKETS BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Turkish Delight

We really need to get out of 8th. I really don't want to see this team face the Heat in the first round. Detroit would be a very entertaining matchup, and for most of the year I thought we'd be lucky if we could get to 6th and play Boston or Philadelphia, but they've really improved their roster during the trade deadline, so it's going to be tough no matter who we play.


----------



## StephenJackson

Yeah, we definitely need to get out of 8th. And we definitely cannot afford to lose games in the same manner that we lost last night...letting up that 9-0 run. The next 2 weeks are really going to define our playoff hopes.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Well we are right in the thick of things.
Only two games back of 6th, and 3.5 games back of 4th.
I like our chances.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Right now we are in 8th, only one game ahead of Philadelphia.
We're going to have to hang in there until JO gets back.


----------



## StephenJackson

And with the way we played last night, I like our chances. Despite the tragedy of JO's injury, I like to see Fred take a leadership role out there. There's a much bigger team mentality when JO is out, because the team knows they don't have him to fall back on so they really have to play as a team to get the win. I still believe.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

I'd take 8th seed over 7th if that meant playing Miami instead of Detroit.


----------



## Turkish Delight

PacersguyUSA said:


> I'd take 8th seed over 7th if that meant playing Miami instead of Detroit.


To me it doesn't matter that much as long as we get in.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Wednesday, March 2, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (30-28)
4. Washington (32-24)
5. Cleveland (31-25)
6. Chicago (29-25)
7. Orlando (29-27)
8. Indiana (28-28)
9. Philadelphia (27-30)
10. New Jersey (26-32)
11. Toronto (24-33)
12. New York (24-33)
13. Milwaukee (23-32)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Rockets 98 - Wizards 101
*Scoring leaders:* Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 26 points; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 9 rebounds; Kwame Brown (Wizards) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Mike James, Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 7 assists; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 5 assists.

ROCKETS BOARD THREAD||WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Sonics 103 - Cavaliers 86
*Scoring leaders:* Ray Allen (Sonics) 31 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Danny Fortson, Vladimir Radmanovic (Sonics) 7 rebounds; Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Luke Ridnour (Sonics) 5 assists; Jeff McInnis (Cavaliers) 7 assists.

SONICS BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 99 - 76ers 93
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 32 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 37 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Vince Carter, Jason Collins (Nets) 8 rebounds; Rodney Rogers (76ers) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 7 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 5 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Kings 111 - Magic 114
*Scoring leaders:* Predrag Stojakovic (Kings) 28 points; Steve Francis (Magic) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Darius Songaila (Kings) 7 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Kings) 16 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Mike Bibby (Kings) 10 assists; Steve Francis (Kings) 10 assists.

KINGS BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Lakers 101 - Celtics 104
*Scoring leaders:* Chucky Atkins (Lakers) 29 points; Ricky Davis, Paul Pierce (Celtics) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Lamar Odom (Lakers) 13 rebounds; Antoine Walker (Celtics) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Lamar Odom (Lakers) 4 assists; Marcus Banks (Celtics) 8 assists.

LAKERS BOARD THREAD||CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 86 - Spurs 92
*Scoring leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 16 points; Manu Ginobili (Spurs) 17 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 9 rebounds; Tim Duncan (Spurs) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Milt Palacio (Raptors) 6 asssists; Tony Parker (Spurs) 7 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||SPURS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Thursday, March 3, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (30-28)
4. Washington (32-24)
5. Cleveland (31-25)
6. Chicago (29-25)
7. Orlando (29-27)
8. Indiana (28-29)
9. Philadelphia (27-30)
10. New Jersey (26-33)
11. Toronto (24-33)
12. New York (24-33)
13. Milwaukee (23-32)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Heat 106 - Nets 90
*Scoring leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 27 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 13 rebounds; Jason Kidd, Nenad Krstic, Clifford Robinson (Nets) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 8 assists; Vince Carter (Nets) 9 assists.

HEAT BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 87 - Nuggets 96
*Scoring leaders:* Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 16 points; Carmelo Anthony (Nuggets) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Austin Croshere, Scot Pollard (Pacers) 8 rebounds; Marcus Camby (Nuggets) 22 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 5 assists; Marcus Camby (Nuggets) 7 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||NUGGETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Friday, March 4, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (31-28)
4. Washington (32-25)
5. Cleveland (31-26)
6. Chicago (29-26)
7. Orlando (30-27)
8. Indiana (29-29)
9. Philadelphia (28-30)
10. New Jersey (26-33)
11. Toronto (24-34)
12. New York (24-34)
13. Milwaukee (23-33)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Knicks 89 - Magic 111
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 22 points; Grant Hill (Magic) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 9 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 5 assists; Steve Francis (Magic) 9 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 89 - 76ers 98
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 34 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 11 rebounds; Chris Webber (Kings) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 7 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 9 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Warriors 103 - Wizards 90
*Scoring leaders:* Jason Richardson (Warriors) 34 points; Larry Hughes (Wizards) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Troy Murphy (Warriors) 14 rebounds; Brendan Haywood (Wizards) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Baron Davis (Warriors) 7 assists; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 8 assists.

WARRIORS BOARD THREAD||WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bobcats 84 - Celtics 104
*Scoring leaders:* Jason Hart (Bobcats) 13 points; Ricky Davis, Antoine Walker (Celtics) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 10 rebounds; Al Jefferson, Antoine Walker, Delonte West (Celtics) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Keith Bogans, Jason Hart (Bobcats) 6 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 4 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 97 - Timberwolves 103
*Scoring leaders:* Michael Redd (Bucks) 24 points; Wally Szczerbiak (Timberwolves) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 12 rebounds; Kevin Garnett (Timberwolves) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Desmond Mason (Bucks) 9 assists; Anthony Carter (Timberwolves) 13 assists.

BUCKS BOARD THREAD||TIMBERWOLVES BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 75 - Grizzlies 86
*Scoring leaders:* Jalen Rose (Raptors) 19 points; Shane Battier (Grizzlies) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 9 rebounds; Lorenzen Wright (Grizzlies) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Morris Peterson (Raptors) 4 assists; Brian Cardinal (Grizzlies) 5 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||GRIZZLIES BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP[/QUOTE]
















*Final:* Bulls 99 - Spurs 102
*Scoring leaders:* Ben Gordon, Othella Harrington (Bulls) 20 points; Tim Duncan (Spurs) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Andres Nocioni (Bulls) 7 rebounds; Tim Duncan (Spurs) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chris Duhon (Bulls) 5 assists; Tony Parker (Spurs) 8 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||SPURS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 106 - Blazers 97
*Scoring leaders:* Stephen Jackson, Reggie Miller (Pacers) 24 points; Shareef Abdur-Rahim (Blazers) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jeff Foster (Pacers) 11 rebounds; Joel Przybilla (Blazers) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Fred Jones (Pacers) 8 assists; Damon Stoudamire (Blazers) 9 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||BLAZERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## StephenJackson

Well philly lost, which is always a big plus right now. So I believe we remain a half game ahead of them now. We REALLY need to get some wins.


----------



## Turkish Delight

We are leading Utah in the 4th quarter right now.
With a win here, we will move a full game ahead of the Sixers for the 8th and final playoff spot in the Eastern Conference.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Saturday, March 5, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (31-28)
4. Washington (33-25)
5. Cleveland (31-26)
6. Orlando (31-27)
7. Chicago (29-27)
8. Indiana (29-29)
9. Philadelphia (29-30)
10. New Jersey (26-34)
11. Toronto (24-34)
12. New York (24-34)
13. Milwaukee (24-33)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Wizards 86 - Bobcats 84
*Scoring leaders:* Brendan Haywood (Wizards) 22 points; Jason Hart (Bobcats) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kwame Brown (Wizards) 12 rebounds; Jason Kapono, Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 4 assists; Jason Hart (Bobcats) 4 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 98 - Hawks 97
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 33 points; Al Harrington (Hawks) 19 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Webber (76ers) 8 rebounds; Josh Smith (Hawks) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 6 assists; Al Harrington (Hawks) 9 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Magic 105 - Nets 81
*Scoring leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 26 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dwight Howard (Magic) 11 rebounds; Vince Carter, Clifford Robinson (Nets) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Steve Francis, Hedo Turkoglu (Magic) 4 assists; Vince Carter (Nets) 5 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bulls 87 - Bucks 95
*Scoring leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 24 points; Desmond Mason (Bucks) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 12 rebounds; Joe Smith (Bucks) 16 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chris Duhon (Bulls) 7 assists; Maurice Williams (Bucks) 11 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Sunday, March 6, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (31-29)
4. Washington (33-25)
5. Cleveland (31-27)
6. Orlando (31-27)
7. Chicago (29-27)
8. Philadelphia (29-30)
9. Indiana (29-30)
10. New Jersey (26-34)
11. Toronto (25-34)
12. New York (25-34)
13. Milwaukee (24-33)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Timberwolves 99 - Celtics 97
*Scoring leaders:* Kevin Garnett (Timberwolves) 21 points; Ricky Davis (Celtics) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kevin Garnett (Timberwolves) 13 rebounds; Mark Blount (Celtics) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kevin Garnett (Timberwolves) 9 assists; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 9 assists.

TIMBERWOLVES BOARD THREAD||CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 95 - Hornets 84
*Scoring leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 33 points; Lee Nailon (Hornets) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 15 rebounds; Chris Andersen, Jackson Vroman (Hornets) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Milt Palacio (Raptors) 9 assists; Speedy Claxton (Hornets) 5 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||HORNETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Heat 102 - Cavaliers 82
*Scoring leaders:* Eddie Jones (Heat) 19 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Udonis Haslem (Heat) 11 rebounds; Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Damon Jones, Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 6 assists; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 5 assists.

HEAT BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Warriors 99 - Knicks 115
*Scoring leaders:* Jason Richardson (Warriors) 24 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Troy Murphy (Warriors) 10 rebounds; Kurt Thomas, Tim Thomas (Knicks) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Richardson (Warriors) 6 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 16 assists.

WARRIORS BOARD THREAD||KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 94 - Lakers 103
*Scoring leaders:* Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 29 points; Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 37 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dale Davis (Pacers) 10 rebounds; Kobe Bryant, Chris Mihm (Lakers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Dale Davis, Fred Jones (Pacers) 5 assists; Lamar Odom (Lakers) 7 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||LAKERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Monday, March 7, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (31-29)
4. Washington (33-25)
5. Cleveland (31-27)
6. Orlando (31-27)
7. Chicago (30-27)
8. Indiana (29-30)
9. Philadelphia (29-31)
10. New Jersey (26-34)
11. New York (25-34)
12. Toronto (25-35)
13. Milwaukee (24-34)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* 76ers 100 - Heat 108
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 27 points; Dwyane Wade (Heat) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Webber (76ers) 7 rebounds; Udonis Haslem (Heat) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 6 assists; Dwyane Wade (Heat) 7 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||HEAT BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 85 - Bulls 90
*Scoring leaders:* Michael Redd (Bucks) 26 points; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 17 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Joe Smith (Bucks) 12 rebounds; Andres Nocioni (Bulls) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Maurice Williams (Bucks) 8 assists; Chris Duhon (Bulls) 10 assists.

BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 105 - Mavericks 113
*Scoring leaders:* Morris Peterson (Raptors) 23 points; Marquis Daniels (Mavericks) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 8 rebounds; Alan Henderson (Mavericks) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 7 assists; Jason Terry (Mavericks) 6 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||MAVERICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Tuesday, March 8, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (31-29)
4. Washington (33-26)
5. Cleveland (32-27)
6. Chicago (30-27)
7. Orlando (31-28)
8. Indiana (30-30)
9. Philadelphia (29-32)
10. New York (26-34)
11. New Jersey (26-35)
12. Milwaukee (25-34)
13. Toronto (25-35)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Magic 92 - Cavaliers 111
*Scoring leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 21 points; Drew Gooden, LeBron James (Cavaliers) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kelvin Cato (Magic) 10 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jameer Nelson, Hedo Turkoglu (Magic) 6 assists; LeBron James, Jeff McInnis (Cavaliers) 8 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Warriors 104 - 76ers 85
*Scoring leaders:* Jason Richardson (Warriors) 22 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Adonal Foyle, Troy Murphy (Warriors) 8 rebounds; Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Richardson (Warriors) 7 assists; Allen Iverson, Chris Webber (76ers) 5 assists.

WARRIORS BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 83 - Knicks 93
*Scoring leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 27 points; Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 19 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Brendan Haywood (Wizards) 11 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gilbert Arenas, Steve Blake, Kwame Brown, Jared Jeffries (Wizards) 2 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 10 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Hawks 101 - Bucks 105
*Scoring leaders:* Tyronn Lue (Hawks) 27 points; Desmond Mason, Maurice Williams (Bucks) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Josh Smith (Hawks) 8 rebounds; Joe Smith (Bucks) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Al Harrington (Hawks) 9 assists; Maurice Williams (Bucks) 10 assists.

HAWKS BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 74 - Spurs 90
*Scoring leaders:* Nenad Krstic (Nets) 19 points; Devin Brown (Spurs) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Collins (Nets) 12 rebounds; Devin Brown (Spurs) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 9 assists; Tony Parker (Spurs) 6 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||SPURS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 89 - Jazz 83
*Scoring leaders:* Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 30 points; Matt Harpring, Mehmet Okur (Jazz) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dale Davis, Jeff Foster (Pacers) 10 rebounds; Mehmet Okur (Jazz) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 9 assists; Keith McLeod (Jazz) 6 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||JAZZ BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Wednesday, March 9, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (32-29)
4. Washington (33-26)
5. Cleveland (32-27)
6. Chicago (31-27)
7. Orlando (31-29)
8. Indiana (30-30)
9. Philadelphia (29-32)
10. New Jersey (27-35)
11. New York (26-34)
12. Toronto (26-35)
13. Milwaukee (25-34)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Magic 96 - Raptors 106
*Scoring leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 27 points; Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson (Raptors) 16 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dwight Howard (Magic) 20 rebounds; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 5 assists; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 8 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Hawks 91 - Celtics 95
*Scoring leaders:* Tyronn Lue (Hawks) 25 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Al Harrington (Hawks) 13 rebounds; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tyronn Lue (Hawks) 5 assists; Ricky Davis (Celtics) 5 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 86 - Hornets 85 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 24 points; J.R. Smith (Hornets) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 10 rebounds; Chris Andersen (Hornets) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 9 assists; P.J. Brown, Speedy Claxton, J.R. Smith (Hornets) 5 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||HORNETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bulls 97 - Blazers 84
*Scoring leaders:* Eddy Curry (Bulls) 25 points; Shareef Abdur-Rahim (Blazers) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 13 rebounds; Shareef Abdur-Rahim (Blazers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chris Duhon (Bulls) 6 assists; Damon Stoudamire (Blazers) 5 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||BLAZERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Friday, March 11, 2005*

After falling nearly a week behind on updating this thread, I finally caught up tonight. A big win over the Warriors brings us into a tie with Orlando for the seventh spot. But with O'Neal and Tinsley likely out awhile longer and a very tough schedule at the end of March, we need to take advantage of our next five games, all of which are winnable.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (33-29)
4. Washington (33-26)
5. Cleveland (32-27)
6. Chicago (32-27)
7. Orlando (31-30)
8. Indiana (31-30)
9. Philadelphia (30-32)
10. New Jersey (27-35)
11. New York (26-34)
12. Toronto (26-36)
13. Milwaukee (25-35)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Bobcats 80 - 76ers 112
*Scoring leaders:* Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 17 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 8 rebounds; Marc Jackson (76ers) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Cory Alexander (Bobcats) 7 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 12 assists.

BOBCATS BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Warriors 83 - Pacers 101
*Scoring leaders:* Mike Dunleavy (Warriors) 18 points; Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Andris Biedrins, Adonal Foyle (Warriors) 10 rebounds; Jeff Foster (Pacers) 17 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Baron Davis, Derek Fisher (Warriors) 3 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 7 assists.

WARRIORS BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Hawks 116 - Raptors 112 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Tyronn Lue (Hawks) 29 points; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Josh Smith (Hawks) 15 rebounds; Chris Bosh, Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tyronn Lue (Hawks) 6 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 11 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Timberwolves 101 - Magic 96
*Scoring leaders:* Kevin Garnett (Timberwolves) 25 points; Hedo Turkoglu (Magic) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kevin Garnett (Timberwolves) 18 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 19 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kevin Garnett (Timberwolves) 6 assists; Jameer Nelson (Magic) 7 assists.

TIMBERWOLVES BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pistons 113 - Celtics 115 (2OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Tayshaun Prince (Pistons) 27 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 38 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Ben Wallace (Pistons) 19 rebounds; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 9 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 8 assists.

PISTONS BOARD THREAD||CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Mavericks 112 - Bucks 110
*Scoring leaders:* Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 29 points; Michael Redd (Bucks) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 9 rebounds; Joe Smith, Maurice Williams (Bucks) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Terry (Mavericks) 5 assists; Maurice Williams (Bucks) 8 assists.

MAVERICKS BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bulls 100 - Sonics 97
*Scoring leaders:* Ben Gordon (Bulls) 20 points; Rashard Lewis (Sonics) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Eddy Curry (Bulls) 7 rebounds; Reggie Evans (Sonics) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 5 assists; Luke Ridnour (Sonics) 6 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||BLAZERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Turkish Delight

We're now 1.5 games ahead of 9th place, and tied with Orlando for 7th.
Hopefully we can keep this up.


----------



## StephenJackson

Turkish Delight said:


> We're now 1.5 games ahead of 9th place, and tied with Orlando for 7th.
> Hopefully we can keep this up.


We do have a tough stretch coming up....but when you look at the standings, it really isn't a stretch for us to climb up to 5th or even 4th with the way things have been going in the east. If we get a win in cleveland on sunday...that's a whole game we gain on them there. But we really, really have to come out with some wins in this tough tough stretch coming up.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Yeah you're right.
I just looked at it, we are like 2 games out of 5th?
Looks very nice to me. 
I hope we face Cleveland or Washington instead of Boston , since those teams don't have much playoff experience.


----------



## Pacers Fan

The East is really close now. A winning streak could move us up to 4 or 5, while a losing streak could knock us out of the playoffs.


----------



## StephenJackson

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah you're right.
> I just looked at it, we are like 2 games out of 5th?
> Looks very nice to me.
> I hope we face Cleveland or Washington instead of Boston , since those teams don't have much playoff experience.


Yeah, I definitely don't want Boston...they have really been on a roll ever since they msichievously acquired walker.


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson said:


> Yeah, I definitely don't want Boston...they have really been on a roll ever since they msichievously acquired walker.


I can't imagine facing Boston without Artest. There is no way anyone on our team could stop Pierce and Walker.


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers Fan said:


> I can't imagine facing Boston without Artest. There is no way anyone on our team could stop Pierce and Walker.


Yeah Jax can contain pierce somewhat, but walker would be hell for our pfs.


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson said:


> Yeah Jax can contain pierce somewhat, but walker would be hell for our pfs.


Jax is a good defender, but I don't think he's quick enough or smart enough to guard Pierce. If we do end up facing Boston, watch Austin Croshere start.


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers Fan said:


> Jax is a good defender, but I don't think he's quick enough or smart enough to guard Pierce. If we do end up facing Boston, watch Austin Croshere start.


Yeah, I was going to say the SAME thing....Croshere will definitely be playing defense on walker.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Okay with the way Miami is playing right now, I wouldn't want to be 8th either. 
If we could somehow get into 5, I'd be delighted, but if not, I'd be happy to play Detroit.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Saturday, March 12, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (33-29)
4. Washington (33-26)
5. Cleveland (32-27)
6. Chicago (32-27)
7. Orlando (31-30)
8. Indiana (31-30)
9. Philadelphia (30-32)
10. New York (26-34)
11. New Jersey (27-36)
12. Toronto (26-36)
13. Milwaukee (25-36)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Nets 65 - Heat 90
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 20 points; Eddie Jones (Heat) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Kidd, Brian Scalabrine (Nets) 9 rebounds; Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 4 assists; Damon Jones (Heat) 5 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||HEAT BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 107 - Hornets 111
*Scoring leaders:* Michael Redd (Bucks) 29 points; Dan Dickau, J.R. Smith (Hornets) 17 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 16 rebounds; P.J. Brown (Hornets) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Maurice Williams (Bucks) 7 assists; Dan Dickau (Hornets) 7 assists.

BUCKS BOARD THREAD||HORNETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Turkish Delight

I guess we can finally say that there is only one team out of the playoffs right now that actually has a chance to make it, and that's Philly.
New York, New Jersey and Toronto are too far behind right now, and I don't see them being able to make enough ground by the time this season is over.


----------



## daschysta31

hopefully orlando will drop itself out of the race and give us some breathing room same goes for philly especially since we have semi tough schedule coming up.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Sunday, March 13, 2005*

The Pacers blew an opportunity to make up some ground on our opponents on a night when Philadelphia, Orlando, Chicago, and Washington all lost. With upcoming games against San Antonio, Detroit, Miami, and Chicago, we should have won this game. Fortunately, Philadelphia's schedule at the end of March is almost as tough as ours, so we should be able to hang on to the 8th seed.

And I'm definitely not ready to count out teams like New York and New Jersey that are less than five games out of the playoffs. It's unlikely that any of those teams gets in, but stranger things have happened.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (34-29)
4. Washington (33-27)
5. Cleveland (33-27)
6. Chicago (32-28)
7. Orlando (31-31)
8. Indiana (31-31)
9. Philadelphia (30-33)
10. New Jersey (28-36)
11. Toronto (27-36)
12. New York (26-35)
13. Milwaukee (25-36)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Bulls 78 - Clippers 83
*Scoring leaders:* Eddy Curry (Bulls) 19 points; Elton Brand (Clippers) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Eddy Curry (Bulls) 8 rebounds; Bobby Simmons (Clippers) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chris Duhon, Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 8 assists; Rick Brunson (Clippers) 8 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||CLIPPERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Sonics 90 - Knicks 80
*Scoring leaders:* Rashard Lewis (Sonics) 23 points; Stephon Marbury, Tim Thomas (Knicks) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Reggie Evans (Sonics) 16 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Antonio Daniels (Sonics) 7 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 5 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP















*Final:* Wizards 101 - Celtics 105
*Scoring leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 26 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jared Jeffries (Wizards) 16 rebounds; Antoine Walker (Celtics) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 6 assists; Ricky Davis (Celtics) 6 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 98 - Magic 82
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 33 points; Grant Hill, Hedo Turkoglu (Magic) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 10 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 10 assists; Steve Francis (Magic) 10 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 110 - Raptors 128
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 32 points; Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 38 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Marc Jackson (76ers) 8 rebounds; Chris Bosh, Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 8 assists; Morris Peterson (Raptors) 8 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 86 - Cavaliers 98
*Scoring leaders:* Reggie Miller (Pacers) 29 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 35 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Scot Pollard (Pacers) 9 rebounds; Drew Gooden, Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 8 assists; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 5 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Turkish Delight

No ground made up, but no ground lost either..

Except on the Cavs of course.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Monday, March 14, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (35-29)
4. Washington (34-27)
5. Cleveland (33-27)
6. Chicago (32-28)
7. Orlando (31-31)
8. Indiana (31-31)
9. Philadelphia (30-33)
10. New Jersey (28-36)
11. Toronto (27-36)
12. New York (26-35)
13. Milwaukee (25-37)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Celtics 119 - Bobcats 110
*Scoring leaders:* Ricky Davis (Celtics) 27 points; Matt Carroll (Bobcats) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 9 rebounds; Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 9 assists; Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 6 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOBCATS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Lakers 81 - Wizards 95
*Scoring leaders:* Caron Butler (Lakers) 20 points; Gilbert Arenas, Larry Hughes (Wizards) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Caron Butler (Lakers) 11 rebounds; Larry Hughes (Wizards) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 6 assists; Larry Hughes (Wizards) 7 assists.

LAKERS BOARD THREAD||WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 71 - Heat 110
*Scoring leaders:* Michael Redd (Bucks) 14 points; Dwyane Wade (Heat) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Calvin Booth, Marcus Fizer (Bucks) 7 rebounds; Shandon Anderson (Heat) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Maurice Williams (Bucks) 3 assists; Shandon Anderson, Damon Jones, Dwyane Wade (Heat) 4 assists.

BUCKS BOARD THREAD||HEAT BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Tuesday, March 15, 2005*

The two teams closest to us in the standings, Orlando and Philadelphia, both played tonight. Philadelphia blew out the Lakers, but Orlando fell to the Kings, moving the Pacers into the seventh position and a potential first-round matchup with our good friends the Pistons. With so many injuries, I doubt we'll stay ahead of both the Magic and the Sixers, but they're both playing badly enough that we ought to hold onto to a playoff spot.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (35-29)
4. Washington (34-27)
5. Cleveland (34-27)
6. Chicago (32-29)
7. Indiana (31-31)
8. Orlando (31-32)
9. Philadelphia (31-33)
10. New Jersey (28-36)
11. Toronto (27-36)
12. New York (26-36)
13. Milwaukee (25-37)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Jazz 73 - Cavaliers 92
*Scoring leaders:* Andrei Kirilenko (Jazz) 14 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 36 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Andrei Kirilenko (Jazz) 9 rebounds; Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Andrei Kirilenko (Jazz) 3 assists; Eric Snow (Cavaliers) 7 assists.

JAZZ BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Lakers 91 - 76ers 108
*Scoring leaders:* Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 20 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 36 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Stanislav Medvedenko (Lakers) 9 rebounds; Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Sasha Vujacic (Lakers) 5 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 9 assists.

LAKERS BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Heat 98 - Knicks 96
*Scoring leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 24 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 7 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Eddie Jones, Dwyane Wade (Heat) 5 assists; Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 12 assists.

HEAT BOARD THREAD||KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Sonics 99 - Bulls 93
*Scoring leaders:* Rashard Lewis (Sonics) 30 points; Ben Gordon (Bulls) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Reggie Evans (Sonics) 19 rebounds; Antonio Davis (Bulls) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Ray Allen (Sonics) 7 assists; Chris Duhon, Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 5 assists.

SONICS BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Magic 94 - Kings 105
*Scoring leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 25 points; Predrag Stojakovic (Kings) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kelvin Cato (Magic) 12 rebounds; Brian Skinner, Kenny Thomas (Kings) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 7 assists; Mike Bibby (Kings) 10 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||KINGS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Turkish Delight

Well Cleveland and Philly have won their games, but Chicago and Orlando have lost, and we've made up even more ground. 
It's astonishing that we've actually moved up a place in Tinsley and JO's absense.


----------



## RP McMurphy

These next two games against the Jazz and the Lakers are huge. Both games, we're at home, and our opponent (on top of not being that good to begin with) is on the second game of a back-to-back. Couldn't ask for a better time to get two wins.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Another win, and it looks like Orlando is going to lose this one as well.
We are soon going to be a game and a half ahead of them.
Not to mention we are only half a game behind 6th.
That road trip is scaring me though.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Wednesday, March 16, 2005*

The Pacers probably won't win very many games on the road trip, so we need to build a cushion for ourselves right now. Fortunately, that's what we're doing. Our chances of making the playoffs at this point are very good.

New Jersey is only three games out of the playoffs, which goes to show that we can't ignore any of these teams. 

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (36-29)
4. Washington (35-27)
5. Cleveland (34-28)
6. Chicago (32-20)
7. Indiana (32-31)
8. Philadelphia (31-33)
9. Orlando (31-33)
10. New Jersey (29-36)
11. Toronto (27-37)
12. New York (26-36)
13. Milwaukee (26-37)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Raptors 109 - Celtics 110
*Scoring leaders:* Jalen Rose (Raptors) 35 points; Paul Pierce, Antoine Walker (Celtics) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 9 rebounds; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 6 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 9 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Jazz 84 - Pacers 103
*Scoring leaders:* Mehmet Okur (Jazz) 16 points; Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Andrei Kirilenko (Jazz) 7 rebounds; Dale Davis (Pacers) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Randy Livingston, Keith McLeod (Jazz) 4 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 4 assists.

JAZZ BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 122 - Hawks 93
*Scoring leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 29 points; Tony Delk (Hawks) 16 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jared Jeffries (Wizards) 8 rebounds; Tom Gugliotta, Al Harrington (Hawks) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 7 assists; Tyronn Lue (Hawks) 6 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||HAWKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bulls 84 - Nets 100
*Scoring leaders:* Ben Gordon, Andres Nocioni (Bulls) 15 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 30 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 14 rebounds; Jason Collins, Jason Kidd (Nets) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 6 assists; Vince Carter, Jason Kidd (Nets) 8 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 88 - Bucks 96
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 34 points; Michael Redd (Bucks) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 14 rebounds; Joe Smith (Bucks) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Maurice Williams (Bucks) 10 assists; LeBron James, Jeff McInnis, Eric Snow (Cavaliers) 6 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Magic 102 - Clippers 110
*Scoring leaders:* Dwight Howard (Magic) 29 points; Corey Maggette (Clippers) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dwight Howard (Magic) 12 rebounds; Elton Brand (Clippers) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 10 assists; Rick Brunson, Corey Maggette (Clippers) 8 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||KINGS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Pacers Fan

We're a few games above Philly and Orlando, but we need to push towards moving ahead of Chicago and not looking back.


----------



## StephenJackson

I'm so proud of this team. With everything that has happened this year...I mean honestly, look at us climbing the ladder! Keep it going boys.


----------



## Turkish Delight

We are closer to 6th than 8th now aren't we?
Keep it up fellas.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Friday, March 18, 2005*

:banana: :bbanana:

A week ago, I said that as tough as our schedule is at the end of March, Indiana needed to take advantage of this easy stretch of games. That's exactly what they did, now they've moved up to the 6th seed and are slated to play Boston in the first round. I'm so proud of this team.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (37-29)
4. Washington (35-28)
5. Cleveland (34-29)
6. Indiana (33-31)
7. Chicago (32-31)
8. Philadelphia (32-33)
9. Orlando (31-34)
10. New Jersey (30-36)
11. New York (27-36)
12. Milwaukee (27-37)
13. Toronto (27-38)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* 76ers 93 - Cavaliers 81
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 31 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 16 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kyle Korver (76ers) 11 rebounds; Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 5 assists; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 8 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 106 - Hawks 92
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks ) 24 points; Boris Diaw (Hawks) 17 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 14 rebounds; Obinna Ekezie (Hawks) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 10 assists; Tyronn Lue (Hawks) 5 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Jazz 80 - Nets 94
*Scoring leaders:* Andrei Kirilenko (Jazz) 15 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kris Humphries (Jazz) 5 rebounds; Jason Kidd (Nets) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Howard Eisley (Jazz) 5 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 9 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Lakers 97 - Pacers 103
*Scoring leaders:* Chucky Atkins (Lakers) 23 points; Reggie Miller (Pacers) 39 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Caron Butler (Lakers) 10 rebounds; Jeff Foster (Pacers) 17 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 4 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 11 assists.

LAKERS BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 92 - Pistons 103
*Scoring leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 25 points; Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 12 rebounds; Ben Wallace (Pistons) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston, Milt Palacio (Raptors) 4 assists; Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 8 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||PISTONS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 103 - Rockets 92
*Scoring leaders:* Mark Blount (Celtics) 22 points; Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Mark Blount, Gary Payton (Celtics) 6 rebounds; Bob Sura (Rockets) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 7 assists; Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 5 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||ROCKETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 90 - Bucks 99
*Scoring leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 27 points; Michael Redd (Bucks) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Gilbert Arenas, Etan Thomas (Wizards) 10 rebounds; Dan Gadzuric, Joe Smith (Bucks) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 7 assists; Anthony Goldwire (Bucks) 6 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Hornets 94 - Bulls 90
*Scoring leaders:* Dan Dickau, Jamaal Magloire (Hornets) 17 points; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* P.J. Brown (Hornets) 11 rebounds; Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Bostjan Nachbar (Hornets) 5 assists; Chris Duhon (Bulls) 7 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||HORNETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Magic 90 - Sonics 98
*Scoring leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 19 points; Ray Allen (Sonics) 38 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kelvin Cato, Dwight Howard (Magic) 7 rebounds; Nick Collison (Sonics) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jameer Nelson (Magic) 6 assists; Luke Ridnour (Sonics) 6 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||SONICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Turkish Delight

Another loss for Chicago, which means that we are now 6th in the Eastern Conference. 
I really don't want to play Boston in the first round, so we need to catch up to Cleveland and Washington to get into 4th or 5th place.
2 1/2 games ahead of 9th place Orlando, 1 1/2 games behind 5th place Cleveland.
Looking good right now.


----------



## StephenJackson

I'm so proud of our guys for fighting and making it to 6th place. Especially since all sports media basically wrote us off the map when JO went down. And I agree...there is no way in hell I want Boston in the first round. I'd rather be in 7th and face detroit....but let's try to climb to 5th.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Re: Friday, March 18, 2005*

Orlando won, but Philadelphia lost so we're still two games out of the lottery.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-29)
4. Washington (36-28)
5. Cleveland (34-29)
6. Chicago (33-31)
7. Indiana (33-31)
8. Philadelphia (32-34)
9. Orlando (32-34)
10. New Jersey (30-36)
11. Milwaukee (27-37)
12. New York (27-37)
13. Toronto (27-38)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Bulls 94 - 76ers 88
*Scoring leaders:* Othella Harrington (Bulls) 24 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antonio Davis (Bulls) 9 rebounds; Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 17 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 9 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 7 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Jazz 95 - Wizards 96
*Scoring leaders:* Andrei Kirilenko (Jazz) 28 points; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Andrei Kirilenko, Mehmet Okur (Jazz) 7 rebounds; Jared Jeffries (Wizards) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Mehmet Okur (Jazz) 7 assists; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 5 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 82 - Heat 97
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 23 points; Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 11 rebounds; Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 17 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 7 assists; Damon Jones (Heat) 5 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||HEAT BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 113 - Hornets 110
*Scoring leaders:* Ricky Davis (Celtics) 27 points; J.R. Smith (Hornets) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 9 rebounds; Jackson Vroman (Hornets) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 6 assists; Dan Dickau (Hornets) 6 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||HORNETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Magic 97 - Blazers 92
*Scoring leaders:* Grant Hill (Magic) 23 points; Viktor Khryapa (Blazers) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dwight Howard (Magic) 12 rebounds; Joel Przybilla (Blazers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jameer Nelson (Magic) 5 assists; Damon Stoudamire (Blazers) 8 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BLAZERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Turkish Delight

Chicago vs Philly was one of those games where you didn't want either team to win, but I guess it's better than Philly lost, because now they are even further back.


----------



## StephenJackson

Well, I hate seeing Tim Duncan go down because he is one of the NBA players that I respect the most...but his absence 'should' make our upcoming game of SA easier.


----------



## RP McMurphy

StephenJackson said:


> Well, I hate seeing Tim Duncan go down because he is one of the NBA players that I respect the most...but his absence 'should' make our upcoming game of SA easier.


Did you hear somewhere that he'll be out when we play the Spurs? Even if he's out, I bet we lose that game anyway, unfortunately.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Sunday, March 20, 2005*

Terrible loss to the New Jersey tonight. With such a tough schedule coming up, we really needed to win one of these two against the Nets, and being a home game, this one was easier. We can't afford to drop another game to them on Tuesday.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-29)
4. Washington (36-28)
5. Cleveland (34-20)
6. Chicago (33-31)
7. Indiana (33-32)
8. Philadelphia (32-34)
9. Orlando (32-34)
10. New Jersey (31-36)
11. Toronto (28-38)
12. New York (27-37)
13. Milwaukee (27-38)



TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Cavaliers 98 - Raptors 105
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 56 points; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 30 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Drew Gooden, LeBron James (Cavaliers) 10 rebounds; Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Eric Snow (Cavaliers) 6 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 4 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 94 - Pacers 85
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 39 points; Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 12 rebounds; Dale Davis (Pacers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 7 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 8 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 103 - Nuggets 114
*Scoring leaders:* Desmond Mason (Bucks) 24 points; Andre Miller (Nuggets) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 12 rebounds; Marcus Camby (Nuggets) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Anthony Goldwire (Bucks) 9 assists; Earl Boykins, Andre Miller (Nuggets) 8 assists.

BUCKS BOARD THREAD||NUGGETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## StephenJackson

RP McMurphy said:


> Did you hear somewhere that he'll be out when we play the Spurs? Even if he's out, I bet we lose that game anyway, unfortunately.


Yeah, I heard them say it when there was an interview going on around the locker room. And yes, even w/o Timmy, the Spurs are still a very tough team to beat.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Timmy D is going to be out for awhile.
He re-injured that same ankle that was causing him some problems earlier on. 
It's a pretty bad sprain from what I hear, and they will want to be extra cautious about it, so he can be ready for the playoffs.
I highly doubt that Duncan will play against us, but it'll still be a really tough game to win.
Hopefully Tinsley will be back for that game, without Tim Duncan there to hover around the paint, I'd love to see Tinsley penetrate and get to the line.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Turkish Delight said:


> Timmy D is going to be out for awhile.
> He re-injured that same ankle that was causing him some problems earlier on.
> It's a pretty bad sprain from what I hear, and they will want to be extra cautious about it, so he can be ready for the playoffs.
> I highly doubt that Duncan will play against us, but it'll still be a really tough game to win.
> Hopefully Tinsley will be back for that game, without Tim Duncan there to hover around the paint, I'd love to see Tinsley penetrate and get to the line.


Without Duncan, the Spurs are more prone to foul us on the inside, but I'm still scared about Tinsley maybe reaggervating his injury. I hope that for the first few games that he'll take it slow and maybe average only 20 mpg.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Monday, March 21, 2005*

Orlando lost to Charlotte tonight and they have an incredibly difficult March schedule. It's safe to say they probably won't make the playoffs. I think that the Pacers need to beat either Philadelphia or New Jersey. We have a chance to pass Chicago or Cleveland if we play really well, but I don't think that will be the deciding factor in whether we get in.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-29)
4. Washington (36-28)
5. Cleveland (34-30)
6. Chicago (34-31)
7. Indiana (33-32)
8. Philadelphia (32-34)
9. Orlando (32-35)
10. New Jersey (31-36)
11. New York (28-37)
12. Toronto (28-38)
13. Milwaukee (27-38)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Magic 97 - Bobcats 102
*Scoring leaders:* Grant Hill (Magic) 25 points; Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 19 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dwight Howard (Magic) 13 rebounds; Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jameer Nelson (Magic) 6 assists; Jason Hart, Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 8 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOBCATS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Spurs 75 - Knicks 88
*Scoring leaders:* Devin Brown (Spurs) 22 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Rasho Nesterovic (Spurs) 11 rebounds; Trevor Ariza (Knicks) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tony Parker (Spurs) 6 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 10 assists.

SPURS BOARD THREAD||KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Hawks 91 - Bulls 105
*Scoring leaders:* Josh Childress (Hawks) 17 points; Eddy Curry (Bulls) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Josh Childress, Al Harrington (Hawks) 7 rebounds; Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tyronn Lue (Hawks) 8 assists; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 10 assists.

HAWKS BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Re: Monday, March 21, 2005*

Terrible, terrible loss to New Jersey. We don't have a good go-to-guy we can rely on in the fourth quarter, so we keep losing these close games. Meanwhile every half-decent small forward is going off on us right now, I wonder why that might be? Anyway, with the games coming up, I'm very pessimistic about Indiana making the playoffs, but if we can manage to win a game we're not supposed to win (against San Antonio or Detroit) that will be a huge help.


*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-29)
4. Washington (36-29)
5. Cleveland (35-30)
6. Chicago (34-31)
7. Indiana (33-33)
8. Philadelphia (32-34)
9. Orlando (32-35)
10. New Jersey (32-36)
11. New York (28-37)
12. Toronto (28-38)
13. Milwaukee (27-39)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Pistons 76 - Cavaliers 91
*Scoring leaders:* Rasheed Wallace (Pistons) 25 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Ben Wallace (Pistons) 14 rebounds; Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 5 assists; Eric Snow (Cavaliers) 10 assists.

PISTONS BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 91 - Nets 98
*Scoring leaders:* Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 23 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Austin Croshere, Dale Davis (Pacers) 9 rebounds; Jason Kidd (Nets) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 4 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 9 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 98 - Nuggets 127
*Scoring leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 25 points; DerMarr Johnson (Nuggets) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kwame Brown (Wizards) 8 rebounds; Nene (Nuggets) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Damone Brown (Wizards) 6 assists; Earl Boykins (Nuggets) 9 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||NUGGETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 84 - Sonics 92
*Scoring leaders:* Michael Redd (Bucks) 22 points; Rashard Lewis (Sonics) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 10 rebounds; Nick Collison (Sonics) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Desmond Mason (Bucks) 4 assists; Luke Ridnour (Sonics) 9 assists.

BUCKS BOARD THREAD||SONICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Wednesday, March 23, 2005*



RP McMurphy said:


> Anyway, with the games coming up, I'm very pessimistic about Indiana making the playoffs, but if we can manage to win a game we're not supposed to win (against San Antonio or Detroit) that will be a huge help.


Well, we got that win. We knew this would be a tough stretch, we just need a couple more wins in March so we don't fall totally out of the playoff race. I'm still not feeling good about our playoff chances, but tonight helped a lot.


*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-30)
4. Washington (36-29)
5. Cleveland (35-30)
6. Chicago (35-31)
7. Indiana (34-33)
8. Philadelphia (33-34)
9. Orlando (32-35)
10. New Jersey (32-36)
11. New York (29-37)
12. Toronto (28-39)
13. Milwaukee (27-40)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Spurs 93 - Pacers 100
*Scoring leaders:* Brent Barry (Spurs) 17 points; Reggie Miller (Pacers) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Bruce Bowen (Spurs) 7 rebounds; Jeff Foster (Pacers) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tony Parker (Spurs) 7 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 8 assists.

SPURS BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bulls 94 - Raptors 85
*Scoring leaders:* Eddy Curry (Bulls) 16 points; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 30 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 11 rebounds; Chris Bosh, Jalen Rose (Raptors) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chris Duhon (Bulls) 8 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 5 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 82 - Knicks 107
*Scoring leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 13 points; Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 10 rebounds; Maurice Taylor (Knicks) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 6 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 7 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pistons 84 - 76ers 107
*Scoring leaders:* Rasheed Wallace (Pistons) 17 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 39 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antonio McDyess, Rasheed Wallace (Pistons) 9 rebounds; Andre Iguodala (76ers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 4 assists; Andre Iguodala, Allen Iverson (76ers) 10 assists.

PISTONS BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 108 - Clippers 116
*Scoring leaders:* Michael Redd (Bucks) 31 points; Corey Maggette (Clippers) 34 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 11 rebounds; Elton Brand, Chris Kaman (Clippers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Anthony Goldwire (Bucks) 5 assists; Shaun Livingston (Clippers) 11 assists.

BUCKS BOARD THREAD||CLIPPERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Turkish Delight

Big win today, keeps us two games ahead of 9th place.
We're going to need to keep winning if we hope to stay in this though.


----------



## StephenJackson

Yeah the way we played tonight, we should not have lost those two games to NY. Oh well. I was impressed with NY's win over Boston that i just saw up there.


----------



## Pacers Fan

I just really wish that Philly hadn't won. They're way too close for comfort.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Thursday, March 24, 2005*

Remember, we only need to beat two of Philadelphia, New Jersey, and Orlando to make the playoffs. With New Jersey and Orlando losing tonight, thing are looking better. Of course, it would be nice to beat all three of these teams, plus Cleveland or Chicago, and get the sixth seed, but right now I just hope we make the playoffs.


*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-30)
4. Washington (37-29)
5. Cleveland (35-31)
6. Chicago (35-31)
7. Indiana (34-33)
8. Philadelphia (33-34)
9. Orlando (32-36)
10. New Jersey (32-37)
11. New York (29-37)
12. Toronto (28-39)
13. Milwaukee (27-40)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Bobcats 108 - Magic 94
*Scoring leaders:* Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 23 points; Grant Hill (Magic) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 10 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 15 assists; Jameer Nelson (Magic) 13 assists.

BOBCATS BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Grizzlies 105 - Nets 96
*Scoring leaders:* Jason Williams, Lorenzen Wright (Grizzlies) 20 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Lorenzen Wright (Grizzlies) 10 rebounds; Jason Kidd, Nenad Krstic (Nets) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Brian Cardinal (Grizzlies) 6 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 12 assists.

GRIZZLIES BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 80 - Rockets 99
*Scoring leaders:* Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 20 points; Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Anderson Varejao (Cavaliers) 8 rebounds; Bob Sura (Rockets) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 8 assists; Bob Sura (Rockets) 6 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||ROCKETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 85 - Jazz 84
*Scoring leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 29 points; Matt Harpring (Jazz) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 9 rebounds; Raja Bell (Jazz) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 6 assists; Matt Harpring (Jazz) 6 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||JAZZ BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Turkish Delight

Currently we are 3 games ahead of NJ and 2 1/2 ahead of Orlando.
I like our chances.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Friday, March 25, 2005*

This just goes to show that schedule-watching will only get you so far. This is the time when I expected the Pacers to go on a losing streak, and they come back with two huge wins that could easily be the difference between the playoffs and the lottery.


*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-31)
4. Washington (37-30)
5. Chicago (36-31)
6. Cleveland (35-31)
7. Indiana (35-33)
8. Philadelphia (34-34)
9. Orlando (32-36)
10. New Jersey (32-37)
11. New York (29-38)
12. Toronto (28-40)
13. Milwaukee (27-41)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Raptors 101 - 76ers 103
*Scoring leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 26 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 36 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 22 rebounds; Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 10 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 7 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bulls 94 - Celtics 86
*Scoring leaders:* Eddy Curry (Bulls) 16 points; Paul Pierce, Antoine Walker (Celtics) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 10 rebounds; Antoine Walker (Celtics) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chris Duhon, Ben Gordon, Jannero Pargo (Bulls) 4 assists; Antoine Walker (Celtics) 5 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 94 - Pistons 81
*Scoring leaders:* Austin Croshere (Pacers) 15 points; Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dale Davis (Pacers) 13 rebounds; Ben Wallace (Pistons) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 6 assists; Tayshaun Prince (Pistons) 5 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||PISTONS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 117 - Warriors 118 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Michael Redd (Bucks) 33 points; Baron Davis (Warriors) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Joe Smith (Bucks) 10 rebounds; Adonal Foyle (Warriors) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Maurice Williams (Bucks) 8 assists; Baron Davis (Warriors) 11 assists.

BUCKS BOARD THREAD||WARRIORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 94 - Clippers 98
*Scoring leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 33 points; Corey Maggette (Clippers) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Gilbert Arenas, Jared Jeffries (Wizards) 7 rebounds; Chris Kaman (Clippers) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 9 assists; Bobby Simmons (Clippers) 6 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||CLIPPERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 101 - Sonics 109 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 31 points; Ray Allen (Sonics) 40 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas, Michael Sweetney (Knicks) 10 rebounds; Reggie Evans (Sonics) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 6 assists; Antonio Daniels (Sonics) 7 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||SONICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Pacers Fan

I honestly think that with the exception of Chicago and Cleveland, this is the way the playoffs will stand. Orlando and New Jersey seem a bit too far behind to make runs, although Orlando is still not far away, they've been playing horrible lately. I don't think we'll be able to get past Chicago and Cleveland, and hopefully we stay ahead of Philly/


----------



## Turkish Delight

We still have a chance I think.
We are only 1 game behind Cleveland, and 1.5 behind Chicago.
The good thing is that we're 3 games ahead of Orlando and 3.5 games ahead of New Jersey.
I was saying how this road trip would make or break our season, and so far it's looking pretty good.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Saturday, March 26, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-32)
4. Washington (37-30)
5. Chicago (37-31)
6. Cleveland (35-32)
7. Indiana (35-34)
8. Philadelphia (34-34)
9. Orlando (32-37)
10. New Jersey (32-38)
11. New York (29-39)
12. Toronto (29-40)
13. Milwaukee (27-42)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Timberwolves 96 - Nets 75
*Scoring leaders:* Sam Cassell (Timberwolves) 23 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 16 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kevin Garnett, Michael Olowokandi (Timberwolves) 8 rebounds; Jason Kidd (Nets) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kevin Garnett (Timberwolves) 8 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 8 assists.

TIMBERWOLVES BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Suns 118 - Magic 116
*Scoring leaders:* Shawn Marion (Suns) 27 points; Grant Hill (Magic) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Shawn Marion (Suns) 14 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Steve Nash (Suns) 12 assists; Steve Francis (Magic) 9 assists.

SUNS BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 109 - Hawks 104
*Scoring leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 32 points; Tony Delk (Hawks) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 11 rebounds; Josh Childress (Hawks) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Milt Palacio (Raptors) 6 assists; Boris Diaw (Hawks) 8 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 99 - Pistons 105 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 32 points; Rasheed Wallace (Pistons) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 14 rebounds; Rasheed Wallace (Pistons) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Ricky Davis, Gary Payton (Celtics) 6 assists; Richard Hamilton (Pistons) 8 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||PISTONS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 86 - Mavericks 117
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 19 points; Michael Finley (Mavericks) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 8 rebounds; Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 6 assists; Jason Terry (Mavericks) 8 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||MAVERICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 96 - Bulls 100
*Scoring leaders:* Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 34 points; Eddy Curry (Bulls) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dale Davis (Pacers) 8 rebounds; Tyson Chandler, Jannero Pargo (Bulls) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 7 assists; Jannero Pargo (Bulls) 7 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 89 - Jazz 94
*Scoring leaders:* Maurice Williams (Bucks) 19 points; Raja Bell (Jazz) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Joe Smith (Bucks) 7 rebounds; Mehmet Okur (Jazz) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Toni Kukoc (Bucks) 4 assists; Raja Bell, Keith McLeod (Jazz) 5 assists.

BUCKS BOARD THREAD||JAZZ BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 96 - Blazers 103
*Scoring leaders:* Tim Thomas (Knicks) 30 points; Damon Stoudamire (Blazers) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Malik Rose (Knicks) 11 rebounds; Joel Przybilla (Blazers) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 11 assists; Sebastian Telfair, Damon Stoudamire (Blazers) 6 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BLAZERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Pacers Fan

I can't believe we're only one game ahead of Philly. Have Webber and Iverson been playing better together lately?


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Sunday, March 27, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-32)
4. Washington (38-30)
5. Chicago (37-31)
6. Cleveland (35-32)
7. Philadelphia (35-34)
8. Indiana (35-34)
9. Orlando (32-37)
10. New Jersey (32-38)
11. New York (29-39)
12. Toronto (29-40)
13. Milwaukee (27-42)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* 76ers 96 - Lakers 89
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 20 points; Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 34 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Webber (76ers) 14 rebounds; Chris Mihm (Lakers) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 15 assists; Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 5 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||LAKERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 95 - Sonics 94
*Scoring leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 31 points; Ray Allen (Sonics) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 11 assists; Ray Allen, Nick Collison, Reggie Evans (Sonics) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 9 assists; Luke Ridnour (Sonics) 4 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||SONICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## StephenJackson

Well we are currently tied for 6th with the cavs....but espn is giving is the tiebreaker. So that would be Pacers-Celtics first round.


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson said:


> Well we are currently tied for 6th with the cavs....but espn is giving is the tiebreaker. So that would be Pacers-Celtics first round.


That is one thing I really, really don't want. They match our lack of a very good post presence, but at the same time have Pierce and Walker who no one on our team can keep from scoring. Not to mention GP who will likely shut down AJ and Tony Allen.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Monday, March 28, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-32)
4. Washington (39-30)
5. Chicago (38-31)
6. Cleveland (36-32)
7. Indiana (36-34)
8. Philadelphia (35-35)
9. Orlando (33-37)
10. New Jersey (33-38)
11. Toronto (29-40)
12. New York (29-40)
13. Milwaukee (27-43)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Hawks 102 - Magic 109
*Scoring leaders:* Josh Childress, Josh Smith (Hawks) 14 points; Steve Francis (Magic) 30 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Josh Childress, Obinna Ekezie, Tom Gugliotta (Hawks) 7 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tom Gugliotta (Hawks) 6 assists; Steve Francis (Magic) 10 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 95 - Bobcats 91
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 39 points; Primoz Brezec (Bobcats) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Nenad Krstic (Nets) 15 rebounds; Primoz Brezec (Bobcats) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd, Jacque Vaughn (Nets) 5 assists; Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 10 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||BOBCATS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 109 - Hornets 108 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 44 points; J.R. Smith (Hornets) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 11 rebounds; P.J. Brown (Hornets) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Eric Snow (Cavaliers) 6 assists; Dan Dickau (Hornets) 12 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||HORNETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 90 - Bucks 76
*Scoring leaders:* Reggie Miller (Pacers) 22 points; Michael Redd (Bucks) 14 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Austin Croshere (Pacers) 9 rebounds; Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 7 assists; Toni Kukoc, Desmond Mason, Maurice Williams (Bucks) 3 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Grizzlies 86 - Bulls 94
*Scoring leaders:* Bonzi Wells (Grizzlies) 30 points; Eddy Curry (Bulls) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Mike Miller (Grizzlies) 9 rebounds; Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Earl Watson (Grizzlies) 8 assists; Chris Duhon (Bulls) 6 assists.

GRIZZLIES BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 114 - Blazers 106
*Scoring leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 28 points; Shareef Abdur-Rahim (Blazers) 19 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Etan Thomas (Wizards) 14 rebounds; Joel Przybilla (Blazers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jared Jeffries (Wizards) 6 assists; Damon Stoudamire (Blazers) 8 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BLAZERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 109 - Kings 118
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 34 points; Cuttino Mobley (Kings) 30 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 16 rebounds; Brian Skinner (Kings) 19 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 8 assists; Mike Bibby, Cuttino Mobley, Brian Skinner (Kings) 5 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||KINGS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 100 - Warriors 108
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 31 points; Baron Davis (Warriors) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 14 rebounds; Troy Murphy (Warriors) 19 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jamal Crawford, Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 8 assists; Baron Davis (Warriors) 9 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||WARRIORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Tuesday, March 29, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-32)
4. Washington (39-30)
5. Chicago (38-31)
6. Cleveland (37-32)
7. Indiana (36-34)
8. Philadelphia (35-35)
9. Orlando (33-37)
10. New Jersey (33-38)
11. Toronto (29-41)
12. New York (29-41)
13. Milwaukee (27-43)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Clippers 84 - Cavaliers 94
*Scoring leaders:* Corey Maggette (Clippers) 26 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Elton Brand (Clippers) 12 rebounds; Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Corey Maggette (Clippers) 7 assists; Jeff McInnis, Eric Snow (Cavaliers) 7 assists.

CLIPPERS BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 91 - Heat 103
*Scoring leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 19 points; Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 13 rebounds; Eddie Jones (Heat) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston, Jalen Rose (Raptors) 6 assists; Dwyane Wade (Heat) 8 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||HEAT BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 107 - Lakers 117
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 45 points; Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 15 rebounds; Chris Mihm (Lakers) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 10 assists; Kobe Bryant, Luke Walton (Lakers) 5 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||LAKERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Wednesday, March 30, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-33)
4. Washington (40-30)
5. Chicago (39-31)
6. Cleveland (37-32)
7. Indiana (36-34)
8. Philadelphia (35-36)
9. Orlando (34-37)
10. New Jersey (34-38)
11. New York (29-41)
12. Toronto (29-42)
13. Milwaukee (27-44)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Bulls 102 - Bobcats 99
*Scoring leaders:* Ben Gordon (Bulls) 35 points; Gerald Wallace (Bobcats) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 15 rebounds; Primoz Brezec, Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Ben Gordon, Jannero Pargo (Bulls) 5 assists; Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 15 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOBCATS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Hawks 99 - Wizards 102
*Scoring leaders:* Al Harrington (Hawks) 20 points; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 36 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Josh Childress, Tom Gugliotta (Hawks) 7 rebounds; Etan Thomas (Wizards) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Boris Diaw (Hawks) 6 assists; Jared Jeffries (Wizards) 10 assists.

HAWKS BOARD THREAD||WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 96 - Magic 108
*Scoring leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 17 points; Grant Hill (Magic) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 11 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jalen Rose (Raptors) 5 assists; Steve Francis (Magic) 9 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Mavericks 112 - Celtics 100
*Scoring leaders:* Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 36 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 9 rebounds; Antoine Walker (Celtics) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Terry (Mavericks) 7 assists; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 7 assists.

MAVERICKS BOARD THREAD||CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Clippers 78 - Nets 95
*Scoring leaders:* Corey Maggette (Clippers) 17 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Elton Brand (Clippers) 8 rebounds; Jason Collins (Nets) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Marko Jaric (Clippers) 5 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 13 assists.

CLIPPERS BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Warriors 113 - Bucks 109
*Scoring leaders:* Baron Davis (Warriors) 25 points; Michael Redd (Bucks) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Troy Murphy (Warriors) 14 rebounds; Joe Smith (Bucks) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Baron Davis (Warriors) 15 assists; Maurice Williams (Bucks) 10 assists.

WARRIORS BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 87 - Suns 116
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 26 points; Shawn Marion (Suns) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 9 rebounds; Steve Nash (Suns) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 4 assists; Steve Nash (Suns) 12 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||SUNS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Thursday, March 31, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-33)
4. Washington (40-30)
5. Chicago (40-31)
6. Cleveland (37-33)
7. Indiana (37-34)
8. Philadelphia (35-36)
9. Orlando (34-37)
10. New Jersey (34-38)
11. New York (29-41)
12. Toronto (29-42)
13. Milwaukee (27-44)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Heat 108 - Pacers 114 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 37 points; Reggie Miller (Pacers) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 13 rebounds; Dale Davis (Pacers) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 6 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 13 assists.

HEAT BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 90 - Bulls 102 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 27 points; Ben Gordon (Bulls) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 12 rebounds; Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 7 assists; Ben Gordon (Bulls) 8 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Friday, April 1, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (39-33)
4. Washington (41-30)
5. Chicago (40-31)
6. Indiana (37-34)
7. Cleveland (37-34)
8. Philadelphia (35-37)
9. New Jersey (35-38)
10. Orlando (34-38)
11. Toronto (30-42)
12. New York (29-42)
13. Milwaukee (27-45)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Mavericks 100 - 76ers 83
*Scoring leaders:* Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 29 points; Allen Iverson, Marc Jackson (76ers) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Erick Dampier (Mavericks) 10 rebounds; Josh Davis (76ers) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Michael Finley, Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 4 assists; Andre Iguodala, John Salmons (76ers) 4 assists.

MAVERICKS BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 119 - Bobcats 107
*Scoring leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 27 points; Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 12 rebounds; Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Milt Palacio, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose (Raptors) 4 assists; Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 10 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 111 - Magic 102
*Scoring leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 31 points; Dwight Howard (Magic) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Etan Thomas (Wizards) 10 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 5 assists; Steve Francis (Magic) 5 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 116 - Hawks 100
*Scoring leaders:* Ricky Davis (Celtics) 36 points; Josh Childress (Hawks) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 7 rebounds; Josh Smith (Hawks) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 8 assists; Tony Delk (Hawks) 7 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Kings 128 - Cavaliers 109
*Scoring leaders:* Mike Bibby, Cuttino Mobley, Peja Stojakovic (Kings) 22 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 35 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Maurice Evans, Kenny Thomas (Kings) 8 rebounds; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Mike Bibby (Kings) 9 assists; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 9 assists.

KINGS BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 93 - Knicks 91
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 31 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 8 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 6 assists; Jamal Crawford, Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 4 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Grizzlies 93 - Bucks 82
*Scoring leaders:* Pau Gasol (Grizzlies) 20 points; Desmond Mason (Bucks) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Pau Gasol (Grizzlies) 7 rebounds; Joe Smith (Bucks) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Earl Watson (Grizzlies) 8 assists; Anthony Goldwire, Toni Kukoc, Maurice Williams (Bucks) 3 assists.

GRIZZLIES BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Saturday, April 2, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (39-33)
4. Washington (41-30)
5. Chicago (41-31)
6. Indiana (37-34)
7. Cleveland (37-34)
8. Philadelphia (35-37)
9. Orlando (35-38)
10. New Jersey (35-39)
11. Toronto (30-42)
12. New York (29-42)
13. Milwaukee (27-45)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Magic 103 - Nets 102
*Scoring leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 33 points; Nenad Krstic (Nets) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tony Battie, Dwight Howard (Magic) 8 rebounds; Jason Kidd, Nenad Krstic (Nets) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stacey Augmon, Steve Francis (Magic) 5 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 8 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bobcats 97 - Bulls 112
*Scoring leaders:* Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 28 points; Othella Harrington (Bulls) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 16 rebounds; Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 7 assists; Chris Duhon, Kirk Hinrich, Jannero Pargo (Bulls) 5 assists.

BOBCATS BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Sunday, April 3, 2005*

The Pacers are tied with Cleveland right now, but they have a home game against the Cavaliers on Wednesday. The Cavaliers have won one of their last thirteen away from Gund Arena, and that one win was an overtime win against the New Orleans Hornets. So it's safe to say that if the Pacers don't come out flat, they'll win that game. I think the Pacers are in the driver's seat to win the sixth seed, and I couldn't be prouder of them.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (39-34)
4. Chicago (41-31)
5. Washington (41-31)
6. Indiana (38-34)
7. Cleveland (38-34)
8. Philadelphia (36-37)
9. Orlando (35-38)
10. New Jersey (35-39)
11. Toronto (30-43)
12. New York (29-43)
13. Milwaukee (28-45)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Pacers 79 - Wizards 76
*Scoring leaders:* Stephen Jackson, Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 15 points; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dale Davis, James Jones (Pacers) 8 rebounds; Kwame Brown, Larry Hughes (Wizards) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 7 assists; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 4 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 97 - Celtics 93
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 38 points; Ricky Davis (Celtics) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 15 rebounds; Raef LaFrentz, Paul Pierce (Celtics) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 9 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 8 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 102 - Bucks 106
*Scoring leaders:* Tim Thomas (Knicks) 23 points; Michael Redd (Bucks) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 12 rebounds; Joe Smith (Bucks) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 9 assists; Maurice Williams (Bucks) 5 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Mavericks 80 - Cavaliers 100
*Scoring leaders:* Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 21 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 37 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Erick Dampier (Mavericks) 8 rebounds; Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 16 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Josh Howard, Dirk Nowitzki, Jerry Stackhouse (Mavericks) 3 assists; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 7 assists.

MAVERICKS BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pistons 113 - Raptors 103
*Scoring leaders:* Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 26 points; Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose (Raptors) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Rasheed Wallace (Pistons) 12 rebounds; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Richard Hamilton (Pistons) 11 assists; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 5 assists.

PISTONS BOARD THREAD||RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Tuesday, April 5, 2005*

The wins are starting to come as regularly as they did last year, this is just unbelievable. A win against Cleveland tomorrow and a top six seed will be in the bag, and even the fifth seed isn't out of the question with Washington suddenly struggling. I'd rather play Boston than Chicago, though.

Also, I'm going to go ahead and do something I should've done a week ago, stop keeping track of the Raptors, Knicks, and Bucks.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (40-34)
4. Chicago (41-32)
5. Washington (41-32)
6. Indiana (39-34)
7. Cleveland (38-35)
8. Philadelphia (36-37)
9. New Jersey (36-39)
10. Orlando (35-39)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Nets 111 - Cavaliers 80
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 27 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Brian Scalabrine (Nets) 9 rebounds; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 12 assists; Ira Newble (Cavaliers) 6 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 116 - Wizards 108
*Scoring leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 25 points; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 43 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Al Jefferson (Celtics) 9 rebounds; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 11 assists; Larry Hughes (Wizards) 5 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bulls 86 - Heat 104
*Scoring leaders:* Ben Gordon, Andres Nocioni (Bulls) 14 points; Dwyane Wade (Heat) 39 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler, Adrian Griffin (Bulls) 8 rebounds; Udonis Haslem (Heat) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jannero Pargo (Bulls) 3 assists; Dwyane Wade (Heat) 7 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||HEAT BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 97 - Knicks 79
*Scoring leaders:* Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 33 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 19 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Scot Pollard (Pacers) 10 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 4 assists; Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 5 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Magic 105 - Mavericks 114
*Scoring leaders:* DeShawn Stevenson (Magic) 29 points; Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tony Battie (Magic) 9 rebounds; Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 11 assists; Jason Terry (Mavericks) 13 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||MAVERICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Wednesday, April 6, 2005*

As expected Indiana blew out Cleveland and is now a lock to finish in the Top 6. Washington and the fifth seed are within reach. I'm not sure I want to face the Bulls instead of the Celtics, but we're playing better than both of them right now, and the Bulls are missing a lot of guys.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (41-34)
4. Chicago (42-32)
5. Washington (41-33)
6. Indiana (40-34)
7. Cleveland (38-36)
8. Philadelphia (37-37)
9. New Jersey (36-39)
10. Orlando (35-40)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Bulls 102 - Magic 101 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 25 points; Steve Francis (Magic) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 22 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chris Duhon, Ben Gordon (Bulls) 6 assists; Steve Francis (Magic) 11 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 77 - Pacers 98
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 20 points; Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 10 rebounds; Dale Davis (Cavaliers) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jeff McInnis (Cavaliers) 6 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 10 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bobcats 103 - 76ers 106
*Scoring leaders:* Primoz Brezec (Bobcats) 23 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 48 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Primoz Brezec, Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 10 rebounds; Andre Iguodala (76ers) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 6 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 8 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 97 - Celtics 103
*Scoring leaders:* Desmond Mason (Bucks) 23 points; Ricky Davis (Celtics) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 14 rebounds; Al Jefferson (Celtics) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Erick Strickland (Bucks) 7 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 7 assists.

BUCKS BOARD THREAD||CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 93 - Pistons 105
*Scoring leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 28 points; Ben Wallace (Pistons) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Etan Thomas (Wizards) 7 rebounds; Ben Wallace (Pistons) 18 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 5 assists; Richard Hamilton (Pistons) 9 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||PISTONS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Thursday, April 7, 2005*

New Jersey put a little bit more pressure on Philadelphia and Cleveland tonight, but nothing that affects the Pacers.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (41-34)
4. Chicago (42-32)
5. Washington (41-33)
6. Indiana (40-34)
7. Cleveland (38-36)
8. Philadelphia (37-37)
9. New Jersey (37-39)
10. Orlando (35-40)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Knicks 98 - Nets 110
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 30 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 10 rebounds; Jason Kidd, Nenad Krstic (Nets) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 9 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 12 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Good Article about the Pacers possibility for homecourt advantage*



> An opportunistic hot streak has the Pacers talking about something that wasn't even on the radar screen a few weeks ago: the possibility of homecourt advantage in the first round of the NBA Playoffs.
> 
> 
> Miller
> 
> "If you put a streak together, you could easily move up to the fourth spot, which we're trying to do," said Reggie Miller. "We've taken the approach that the playoffs really started in late March for us and right now we're playing probably the best basketball we've played all year."
> 
> With a five-game winning streak, the Pacers (40-34) have risen to sixth in the Eastern Conference standings, just one game behind fifth-place Washington. Their showdown game with the Wizards Friday in Conseco Fieldhouse (7:00 p.m., FSN) is critical because the Pacers trail the season series 2-1. A victory would actually push the Pacers ahead of the Wizards into fifth, using the playoff tie-breaker system, because they would have a better conference record (Indiana currently is 25-19, while Washington is 24-20).
> 
> They trail the fourth-place Bulls (42-32) by two games, but even if they don't move out of sixth, the Pacers could still open the postseason at home if they finish with a better record than No. 3 seed Boston (41-34). Though the Celtics would get a higher seed as a division winner, the homecourt advantage goes to the team with the better record.
> 
> It's all pretty heady stuff for a team that was largely written off as a playoff contender long ago and is playing without three starters, including All-Stars Jermaine O'Neal and Ron Artest.
> 
> 
> Pollard
> 
> "The whole team has just stepped it up with Jermaine being out," said Scot Pollard, who started the last four games at center. "We're just taking the attitude that we can still do it. Other teams are faltering and we're just winning games. Team-wise, we've got a sub-conscious thing going about making sure we do all we can for Reg to make sure he doesn't have any bad memories about this year.
> 
> "On top of that, we just want to win and when you've got five guys on the court that just want to win and do things the right way, that works a lot of times, even on this level, even if you don't have all of your talented guys. If you have five guys working together toward a common goal, that can overcome a lot of things."
> 
> The Pacers' best chance for homecourt advantage might be the matchup with Boston. Indiana has five of its last eight games at home, while Boston finishes with five of seven on the road. The Pacers already have clinched the season series against the Celtics.
> 
> "Coming down the stretch, these positions are up in the air right now," said Fred Jones. "Our job is to win as many games as possible and then, on the last day of the season, see where we are.
> 
> "Hopefully, this is the best time to be on a roll, the last couple of weeks of the season. Hopefully we can carry this momentum building up to the playoffs and take it into the playoffs."
> 
> Players Support Carlisle for Coach of the Year
> 
> 
> Carlisle
> 
> As the Pacers continue to win, the groundswell of support in the national media for Rick Carlisle as Coach of the Year grows. It remains a long-shot, but the Pacers players have no doubt how they'd cast their ballots.
> 
> "If it was up to me, he would definitely win Coach of the Year," said Miller. "To coach a depleted roster with, at times, your three best players either being suspended or out for the season and your point guard being down for the last two months … we've had so many makeshift lineups, probably the most lineups in the league, and we're finding ways to win ballgames. A lot of that is attributed to Rick and his coaching staff."
> 
> Point guard Anthony Johnson said Carlisle's even-keel approach and calm, steady hand have helped keep the team looking forward.
> 
> "He keeps me balanced and keeps me focused on the job at hand," Johnson said. "You have to give him credit because with guys being in and out, we've probably changed our offense three or four times to adjust to the personnel we have. … You've got to give kudos to Rick and the rest of the coaching staff. Our defense is definitely coming on, as well, so you've got to give Mike Brown some credit, too."


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/notes_050407.html


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Friday, April 8, 2005*

A win over Washington gives us possession of the fifth seed. It's been months since I thought we had a chance to finish this high. I'm also having fun watching Cleveland's tremendously entertaining chokejob.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (41-34)
4. Chicago (43-32)
5. Indiana (41-34)
6. Washington (41-34)
7. Philadelphia (38-37)
8. Cleveland (38-37)
9. New Jersey (37-39)
10. Orlando (35-41)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Cavaliers 98 - 76ers 103
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 37 points; Marc Jackson (76ers) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 13 rebounds; Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 16 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 7 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 16 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pistons 114 - Magic 102
*Scoring leaders:* Tayshaun Prince (Pistons) 26 points; DeShawn Stevenson (Magic) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Richard Hamilton (Pistons) 11 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Richard Hamilton (Pistons) 8 assists; Steve Francis (Magic) 9 assists.

PISTONS BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 83 - Pacers 93
*Scoring leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 24 points; Reggie Miller (Pacers) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Larry Hughes, Michael Ruffin (Wizards) 9 rebounds; Stephen Jackson, Scot Pollard (Pacers) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Steve Blake (Wizards) 4 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 5 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bulls 102 - Knicks 94
*Scoring leaders:* Ben Gordon (Bulls) 22 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 9 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 16 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 5 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 7 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Friday, April 8, 2005*



RP McMurphy said:


> A win over Washington gives us possession of the fifth seed. It's been months since I thought we had a chance to finish this high. I'm also having fun watching Cleveland's tremendously entertaining chokejob.


Philly and Cleveland better start winning more, because I have an avatar bet on the Pacers making the playoffs and the Nets not, and I'm not losing two bets this year.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Saturday, April 9, 2005*

With Washington's loss, we're in sole possession of the fifth seed and the way they're choking down the stretch, a top five seed looks very likely. Philadelphia, Cleveland, and New Jersey all won, so the race for eighth is far from over. Also, we now have a better record than Boston, so just in case we drop to sixth, we're winning the race for homecourt advantage in the first round.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (41-35)
4. Chicago (44-32)
5. Indiana (41-35)
6. Washington (41-34)
7. Philadelphia (39-37)
8. Cleveland (39-37)
9. New Jersey (38-39)
10. Orlando (35-41)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Celtics 86 - Nets 99
*Scoring leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 16 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 45 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 8 rebounds; Jason Kidd (Nets) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 8 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 17 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 112 - Wizards 106
*Scoring leaders:* Willie Green, Andre Iguodala, Marc Jackson (76ers) 20 points; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 44 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Samuel Dalembert, Andre Iguodala (76ers) 8 rebounds; Michael Ruffin (Wizards) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Willie Green (76ers) 9 assists; Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 7 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 81 - Cavaliers 98
*Scoring leaders:* Michael Redd (Bucks) 26 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 40 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 8 rebounds; Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Maurice Williams (Bucks) 8 assists; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 10 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 97 - Bulls 110
*Scoring leaders:* Jalen Rose (Raptors) 19 points; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 9 rebounds; Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 21 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 9 assists; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 8 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Sunday, April 10, 2005*

Michael Sweetney's putback gives the Pacers their first loss in awhile, but we still control the fifth seed for the time being. Looking at our schedule for the last six games of the season, I'm not sure we'll be able to hang onto it. 

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (41-35)
4. Chicago (44-32)
5. Indiana (41-35)
6. Washington (41-35)
7. Philadelphia (39-37)
8. Cleveland (39-37)
9. New Jersey (38-39)
10. Orlando (35-41)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Knicks 113 - Pacers 112 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 32 points; Reggie Miller (Pacers) 34 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 12 rebounds; Jeff Foster (Pacers) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 19 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 16 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Monday, April 11, 2005*

The Pacers pulled out a close game in Toronto tonight, moving them a step closer to clinching a playoff berth and a top six seed. Unfortunately, Washington also won, so the fifth seed is still up in the air.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (41-35)
4. Chicago (44-33)
5. Indiana (42-35)
6. Washington (42-35)
7. Cleveland (40-37)
8. Philadelphia (39-37)
9. New Jersey (38-39)
10. Orlando (35-42)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Bucks 112 - Wizards 119
*Scoring leaders:* Michael Redd (Bucks) 35 points; Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 11 rebounds; Larry Hughes, Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Erick Strickland (Bucks) 5 assists; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 13 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 94 - Raptors 90
*Scoring leaders:* Reggie Miller (Pacers) 19 points; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dale Davis (Pacers) 12 rebounds; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Fred Jones (Pacers) 5 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 9 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 114 - Magic 106
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 33 points; Steve Francis, Dwight Howard (Magic) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Anderson Varejao (Cavaliers) 8 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jeff McInnis (Cavaliers) 8 assists; Steve Francis, Jameer Nelson (Magic) 7 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pistons 85 - Bulls 84 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 28 points; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 15 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Ben Wallace (Pistons) 13 rebounds; Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 16 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Richard Hamilton (Pistons) 5 assists; Chris Duhon (Bulls) 7 assists.

PISTONS BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## rock747

*Re: Monday, April 11, 2005*

Pacers Win and Bulls lose good night for pacers.


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Monday, April 11, 2005*



rock747 said:


> Pacers Win and Bulls lose good night for pacers.


Very good night. Back to within 2 games.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Tuesday, April 12, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (42-35)
4. Chicago (44-33)
5. Indiana (42-35)
6. Washington (42-35)
7. Cleveland (40-37)
8. Philadelphia (39-38)
9. New Jersey (38-39)
10. Orlando (35-42)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Celtics 105 - 76ers 98
*Scoring leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 27 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 13 rebounds; Kyle Korver (76ers) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Ricky Davis (Celtics) 6 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 11 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers win. Chicago loses...but to Washington. Pacers are 1 game behind the Bulls...but so are the Wizards now. This is going to be a crazy race to the finish line.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Wednesday, April 13, 2005*

Also, Boston won, which might affect whether we'd get homecourt advantage in the first round. We have three playoff teams left on the schedule, and the fourth is the second game of a back-to-back in Orlando, so I have to think the sixth seed is the most likely, but I sure wouldn't mind if we did better than that.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (43-35)
4. Chicago (44-34)
5. Indiana (43-35)
6. Washington (43-35)
7. Cleveland (40-37)
8. Philadelphia (39-38)
9. New Jersey (38-40)
10. Orlando (35-43)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Magic 94 - Pistons 103
*Scoring leaders:* Jameer Nelson (Magic) 30 points; Carlos Arroyo, Richard Hamilton, Tayshaun Prince (Pistons) 14 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Mario Kasun (Magic) 10 rebounds; Ben Wallace (Pistons) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jameer Nelson (Magic) 8 assists; Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 6 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||PISTONS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 86 - Pacers 90
*Scoring leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 29 points; Reggie Miller (Pacers) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 15 rebounds; Dale Davis (Pacers) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 6 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 9 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bulls 82 - Wizards 93
*Scoring leaders:* Ben Gordon, Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 21 points; Larry Hughes (Wizards) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antonio Davis (Bulls) 10 rebounds; Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 6 assists; Larry Hughes (Wizards) 5 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 111 - Bucks 108
*Scoring leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 32 points; Michael Redd (Bucks) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 9 rebounds; Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 10 assists; Anthony Goldwire, Desmond Mason, Michael Redd, Joe Smith, Maurice Williams (Bucks) 4 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Thursday, April 14, 2005*

Cleveland lost tonight. I think that means we only need to win one more game to clinch a top six seed in the first round, which would mean no Detroit or Miami.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (43-35)
4. Chicago (44-34)
5. Indiana (43-35)
6. Washington (43-35)
7. Cleveland (40-38)
8. Philadelphia (40-38)
9. New Jersey (38-40)
10. Orlando (35-43)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Heat 119 - 76ers 126 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 48 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 38 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 12 rebounds; Andre Iguodala, Chris Webber (76ers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Eddie Jones (Heat) 7 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 16 assists.

HEAT BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 89 - Cavaliers 95
*Scoring leaders:* Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 25 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 14 rebounds; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 18 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 9 assists; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 7 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Thursday, April 14, 2005*



RP McMurphy said:


> Cleveland lost tonight. I think that means we only need to win one more game to clinch a top six seed in the first round, which would mean no Detroit or Miami.


Which would be very nice, because we definitely want to have the momentum of winning a first round playoff series, assuming it happens, before we play either miami or detroit.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Friday, April 15, 2005*

Losing to Philadelphia hurts, because they're the only team with a chance to catch us for the sixth seed. They took the season series from us, so we need to go at least 2-1 in our last three games to secure a good matchup in the first round. Hopefully, New Jersey will beat Philadelphia on Sunday.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (44-35)
4. Chicago (45-34)
5. Washington (44-35)
6. Indiana (43-36)
7. Philadelphia (41-38)
8. Cleveland (40-39)
9. New Jersey (39-40)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Nets 101 - Raptors 90
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 39 points; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 12 rebounds; Morris Peterson (Raptors) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 8 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 7 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Heat 99 - Celtics 101
*Scoring leaders:* Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 34 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Udonis Haslem (Heat) 15 rebounds; Antoine Walker (Celtics) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Damon Jones (Heat) 8 assists; Antoine Walker (Celtics) 8 assists.

HEAT BOARD THREAD||HEAT BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 90 - Pacers 86
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 43 points; Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 9 rebounds; Austin Croshere (Pacers) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 7 assists; Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 4 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 111 - Wizards 119
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 38 points; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Robert Traylor (Cavaliers) 10 rebounds; Brendan Haywood (Wizards) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 6 assists; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 9 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Magic 77 - Bulls 117
*Scoring leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 16 points; Chris Duhon, Ben Gordon, Andres Nocioni (Bulls) 17 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dwight Howard, Mario Kasun (Magic) 8 rebounds; Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 6 assists; Jannero Pargo (Bulls) 9 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Saturday, April 16, 2005*

For awhile it looked like Chicago would do us a favor and lose to Atlanta, but it wasn't to be. The fourth seed is pretty much out of reach at this point.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (44-35)
4. Chicago (46-34)
5. Washington (44-35)
6. Indiana (43-36)
7. Philadelphia (41-38)
8. Cleveland (40-39)
9. New Jersey (39-40)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Bulls 114 - Hawks 105
*Scoring leaders:* Chris Duhon (Bulls) 24 points; Tony Delk (Hawks) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 11 rebounds; Josh Childress (Hawks) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 9 assists; Tyronn Lue (Hawks) 6 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||HAWKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Sunday, April 17, 2005*

With Philadelphia losing and Washington winning, it looks like we have yet another first-round series with Boston in our future. We won't have homecourt advantage, but the series could still go either way.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (45-35)
4. Chicago (46-34)
5. Washington (45-35)
6. Indiana (43-37)
7. Philadelphia (41-39)
8. New Jersey (39-40)
9. Cleveland (40-40)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Bobcats 104 - Wizards 106
*Scoring leaders:* Matt Carroll (Bobcats) 22 points; Larry Hughes (Wizards) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Gerald Wallace (Bobcats) 7 rebounds; Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 13 assists; Larry Hughes (Wizards) 5 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 87 - Pistons 90
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 37 points; Richard Hamilton (Pistons) 19 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 17 rebounds; Ben Wallace (Pistons) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 6 assists; Richard Hamilton (Pistons) 6 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||PISTONS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 80 - Heat 84
*Scoring leaders:* Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 21 points; Eddie Jones (Heat) 17 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dale Davis (Pacers) 12 rebounds; Udonis Haslem, Eddie Jones (Heat) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 5 assists; Dwyane Wade (Heat) 8 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||HEAT BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 103 - Raptors 98
*Scoring leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 25 points; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 11 rebounds; Chris Bosh, Pape Sow (Raptors) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 7 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 6 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 83 - Nets 104
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 33 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 43 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 10 rebounds; Vince Carter, Brian Scalabrine (Nets) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 8 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 16 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Sunday, April 17, 2005*



RP McMurphy said:


> With Philadelphia losing and Washington winning, it looks like we have yet another first-round series with Boston in our future. We won't have homecourt advantage, but the series could still go either way.


Yeah, hopefully we can go into Boston and get an early win in the first 2 games....that'll be key. With JO back...things can go either way depending on how he adjusts to the team and how the team adjusts to him.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Monday, April 18, 2005*

Ugh. We're one loss away from losing our last four games of the season, which would no doubt be followed by losing four more games in a row to Detroit. A couple of months ago I said I'd be happy with the way the season turned out if we just made the playoffs, but that would be a terrible way to end the season. We really need this game against Chicago, and I think we'll get it.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (45-35)
4. Chicago (46-34)
5. Washington (45-35)
6. Indiana (43-38)
7. Philadelphia (42-39)
8. New Jersey (40-40)
9. Cleveland (40-40)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Bucks 106 - 76ers 122
*Scoring leaders:* Desmond Mason (Bucks) 22 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 39 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 20 rebounds; Chris Webber (76ers) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Maurice Williams (Bucks) 7 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 12 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 88 - Magic 92
*Scoring leaders:* Fred Jones (Pacers) 19 points; Steve Francis (Magic) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jeff Foster, Jermaine O'Neal (Pacers) 8 rebounds; Tony Battie, Dwight Howard (Magic) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Reggie Miller (Pacers) 4 assists; Steve Francis (Magic) 6 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Tuesday, April 19, 2005*

The Bulls clinching the fourth seed tonight might bode well, because now they have no reason to try tomorrow. Lots of huge games on the last night of the season.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (45-35)
4. Chicago (47-34)
5. Washington (45-36)
6. Indiana (43-38)
7. Philadelphia (42-39)
8. New Jersey (41-40)
9. Cleveland (41-40)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Celtics 86 - Cavaliers 100
*Scoring leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 22 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 6 rebounds; Robert Traylor (Cavaliers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 6 assists; Eric Snow (Cavaliers) 13 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 101 - Nets 109
*Scoring leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 18 points; Jason Kidd (Nets) 35 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Etan Thomas (Wizards) 11 rebounds; Jason Kidd (Nets) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 6 assists; Vince Carter (Nets) 9 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 91 - Bulls 92
*Scoring leaders:* Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 24 points; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 34 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Maurice Taylor (Knicks) 8 rebounds; Andres Nocioni (Bulls) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jamal Crawford, Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 6 assists; Chris Duhon (Bulls) 10 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------

